# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Março 2016



## Veterano (1 Fev 2016 às 08:12)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## james (1 Mar 2016 às 00:46)

Por aqui, segue uma noite estrelada e fria. 

Tatual: 4 graus


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Mar 2016 às 18:07)

Boa tarde,

Bastante nebulosidade média / baixa a entrar pelo noroeste, foto que tirei há minutos:





Extremos de hoje: *4,3ºC* / *13,0ºC
*
Agora *10,1ºC* com humidade a subir, *85%*. Vento moderado de *NNW*


----------



## james (1 Mar 2016 às 19:57)

Boa noite, 

O céu está a ficar muito nublado, com muita nebulosidade a entrar de NO.

Tatual: 10 graus 
Tmax: 13 graus 
Tmin:   2 graus


----------



## Lince (1 Mar 2016 às 20:39)

Hoje fui à procura de um animal que não regressara ao estábulo na passada sexta-feira (dia em que começou a nevar), preocupado mas sem a possibilidade de o procurar durante o nevão, e temendo o pior cenário, qual o meu espanto quando finalmente o encontrei. A natureza e a adaptação que estas vacas tem a este clima, dando à luz este belo vitelo cheio de energia e vitalidade em pleno nevão.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fotos do dia de hoje, (alto da pedrada, ao longe e a minha humilde casa e estábulo)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Depois de uma bela geada de madrugada, o céu manteve-se limpo com temperaturas agradáveis. Neste momento a temperatura é de 7,3º.


----------



## qwerl (1 Mar 2016 às 21:47)

Boa noite

Dia de céu limpo, mas encobrindo gradualmente a partir do fim da tarde
Vento fraco a moderado
A temperatura mínima foi de* 3,7ºC *


----------



## meteoamador (1 Mar 2016 às 22:39)

Boas 

Dia solarengo por aqui também sigo com 8.9ºC


----------



## james (2 Mar 2016 às 08:52)

Bom dia, 

Dia de chuva. 

Tatual: 9 graus centígrados


----------



## james (2 Mar 2016 às 10:42)

E a chuva continua a cair certinha sem parar!


----------



## qwerl (2 Mar 2016 às 14:07)

Boas

Chuva fraca/chuvisco durante toda a manhã, parou mesmo agora 
A noite foi menos fria, mínima de *10,8ºC* devido à nebulosidade
Agora estão *14,6ºC, *vento fraco, céu muito nublado e chuvisco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Mar 2016 às 14:38)

Boas,
Nevoeiro começa a quer levantar, agora com tempo mais claro.  Da morrinha da manhã acumulou apenas *0,5mm
*
Mínima de *8,5ºC. * Neste momento estão *11,4ºC* com vento de WNW a *8km/h*


----------



## qwerl (2 Mar 2016 às 17:21)

Por aqui a chuva fraca parou, o céu limpou e o sol já brilha.
Estão *13,9ºC,* céu parcialmente nublado e o vento moderado com rajadas. Ovar com *1,0mm *acumulados.


----------



## Lince (2 Mar 2016 às 19:37)

Da parte da manhã esteve a chuviscar com bastante nevoeiro, de tarde não choveu mas o nevoeiro manteve-se.
A neve vai derretendo aos poucos:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Neste momento seguimos com céu pouco nublado e 3,9º de temperatura.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Mar 2016 às 20:32)

Boa noite,

Manhã de morrinha, por vezes intensa, hoje pelo Porto. Ainda deu para acumular 1,52 mm. Dia frio, apesar da máxima ainda ter chegado aos 13,6ºC. Neste momento estão 10,8ºC.


----------



## cookie (3 Mar 2016 às 07:29)

Ontem por vc dia deprimente, com algum vento, névoa e morrinha persistente. A HR devia andar nos 2500%
Ao meio da tarde o dia foi limpando ate que voltou o sol.
Saí de casa com 11 graus (manhã) e à hora de almoço o carro marcava 14.


----------



## ct2jzr (3 Mar 2016 às 08:53)

Bela história essa do vitelo! Ainda bem que correu tudo bem. 

Sei que não é o melhor local para perguntar estas coisas...  Mas dos vossos seguimento existe algum ponto quente onde os relâmpagos na cidade do Porto caem? Eu tenho reparado que eles normalmente caem na zona de Campanhã, Gondomar...  Por ali.  
Preciso destas informações para um trabalho de fotografia...  A ver se consigo apanhar um ou dois relâmpagos.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Mar 2016 às 10:00)

Lince disse:


> Hoje fui à procura de um animal que não regressara ao estábulo na passada sexta-feira (dia em que começou a nevar), preocupado mas sem a possibilidade de o procurar durante o nevão, e temendo o pior cenário, qual o meu espanto quando finalmente o encontrei. A natureza e a adaptação que estas vacas tem a este clima, dando à luz este belo vitelo cheio de energia e vitalidade em pleno nevão.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ena *Lince*, excelentes fotos.
Não quero ser malandro, mas ver esses teus animais é um condicionamento de Pavlov para mim: faz-me logo salivar! Ai essa chicha... 
---
Ora então, bom dia.

Depois de uma 2ª e uma 3ª com sol radioso, esta 4ª feira trouxe chuva fraca\miúda\chuvisco pela manhã. O acumulado foi de *1,0 mm*.
Pela tarde o vento aumentou e a sensação de frio foi maior - o vento de N\No era bem fresco.
Hoje temos mais um dia de sol radioso, não tão agradável como no início da semana. O vento sopra fraco a moderado de N.

*Tmín: 3,3ºC 

Tatual: 10,2ºC
Hr: 73%*​


----------



## Paelagius (3 Mar 2016 às 18:20)

Estes cirrus são presságio de avizinhamento de mau tempo?


----------



## Lince (3 Mar 2016 às 20:05)

O dia começou assim:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



continuando assim durante todo o dia, não chegando a chover.
A temperatura neste momento marca 4,4º.
Preparados como sempre para o próximo nevão, que amanha começa...


----------



## james (3 Mar 2016 às 20:24)

Lince disse:


> O dia começou assim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Belíssimas fotos que nos tens presenteado, parabéns!  

Essa zona é belíssima, do melhor que há em Portugal, ao ver essas fotos dá vontade até de ir morar para aí... 

Nos próximos dias, vai voltar a cobrir - se de branco.


----------



## qwerl (3 Mar 2016 às 22:48)

Boa noite

Dia de céu pouco nublado e vento moderado.
Tmínima de* 8,0ºC
*
Agora estão *10,1ºC* e o vento é fraco, mas já se nota muita nebulosidade a caminho vinda de Norte.


----------



## dopedagain (3 Mar 2016 às 23:11)

Lince disse:


> O dia começou assim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vives num local paradisíaco @Lince   Sempre que posso estou por essas bandas, tenho casa em ponte de lima e ponte da barca que fica pertinho, mas sonho um  dia ter uma nessa zona  este fim de semana novamente estarei por essas aí vão ser 4 dias a acumular centimetros de neve. quem sabe um dia ainda nos vemos por aí e me dás umas dicas de trilhos "secretos" que só vocês conhecem  é um Local perfeito para BTT montanhismo paz sossego e ar puro!


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Mar 2016 às 23:50)

Boas,

Por aqui céu nublado, temperatura a subir. Neste momento estão *8,7ºC* com *89%* de humidade e  vento fraco de Norte.

Minima de *7ºC*
Máxima de *12,9ºC
*
Momento da entrada de nebulosidade pelo NW


----------



## Snifa (4 Mar 2016 às 06:47)

Bom dia, 

chuva por vezes moderada, sigo com *5.4 mm* acumulados. 

8.6ºc actuais.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mar 2016 às 07:16)

Boas,
Manhã de chuva e nevoeiro denso, acumulado está nos *2,5mm*

Neste momento *8,2ºC* e vento de *SSW* a *19km/h*


----------



## james (4 Mar 2016 às 07:37)

Bom dia, 

Dia de chuva. 

Vento moderado. 

Tatual:  11 graus centígrados


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Mar 2016 às 07:43)

Bom dia.

Temos chuva fraca por cá.
O acumulado é tímido até ao momento: 2,0 mm.
O céu apresenta-se encoberto e o vento sopra fraco de SSO.

*Tatual: 8,4ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## smpereira (4 Mar 2016 às 10:21)

Bom dia,

Mais um dia de chuva, vai chovendo sem parar, alternando entre fraca a moderada, com alguma neblina no horizonte.
Vento sopra entre fraco a moderado.


----------



## dopedagain (4 Mar 2016 às 10:52)

céu muito nublado em Ponte de Lima, com temperaturas em queda no dia de hoje. Chove bem neste momento, vamos ver o que este novo evento nos oferece!


----------



## Paelagius (4 Mar 2016 às 12:09)

Aguaceiro moderado sobre o Porto.


----------



## james (4 Mar 2016 às 13:32)

Continua a chover bem e puxada a vento... 

Tatual: 11 graus


----------



## cookie (4 Mar 2016 às 13:48)

O dia começou manhoso com chuva miudinha. Entretanto já tivemos sol e agora parece vir temporal com vento moderado e aguaceiros.


----------



## james (4 Mar 2016 às 13:59)

Chove forte agora. 

Temperatura em queda.  Tatual: 10 graus


----------



## smpereira (4 Mar 2016 às 14:31)

Depois de um período de aberta em que o sol espreitou e brilhou um bocadinho, agora o céu volta a encobrir e o vento vai fazendo se sentir por vezes com alguma intensidade, que faz aumentar a sensação de frio. Tempo fresco.
Amanhã ja terei a minha pequena estação instalada e com certeza com mais dados para dar


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mar 2016 às 15:46)

Aguaceiro forte a passar, até faz fumo! *6,7mm* acumulados  
Estão *8,9ºC* mas a sensação é bem mais fria, vento moderado de *NW* com rajadas acima dos *50km/h*


----------



## james (4 Mar 2016 às 15:55)

Continuam os aguaceiros  e está a ficar frio, com bastante vento!

Tatual: 8 graus


----------



## cookie (4 Mar 2016 às 16:41)

Recem chegada da rua. Vento moderado de norte, gelado, sol por vc mas a sul e sudoeste deve estar a chover e bem pois o ceu está bastante carregado.


----------



## Lince (4 Mar 2016 às 16:43)

Depois de um dia de chuva, começa neste instante a NEVAR, e a pegar muito bem.
 Haver vamos a acumulação!


----------



## jonas (4 Mar 2016 às 16:59)

Lince disse:


> Depois de um dia de chuva, começa neste instante a NEVAR, e a pegar muito bem.
> Haver vamos a acumulação!


----------



## Lince (4 Mar 2016 às 17:56)

continua a nevar esporadicamente
Aqui vai uma foto do 1º registo deste suposto nevão 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Amanha  de manha darei noticias...


----------



## Snifa (4 Mar 2016 às 18:12)

Boa tarde,

*14.6 mm* acumulados por aqui, neste momento estamos em regime de aguaceiros, vento  frio de NW  com rajadas e 9.7 ºc actuais


----------



## qwerl (4 Mar 2016 às 18:22)

Boas

Dia de céu muito nublado com chuva fraca, com curtos períodos de moderada, durante a manhã, e aguaceiros à tarde, acompanhados de vento moderado com rajadas mais fortes. Acumulado de *7,4mm* em Ovar.


----------



## james (4 Mar 2016 às 18:41)

Por aqui, sucedem - se os aguaceiros moderados! 

Está frio, Tatual: 7 graus!


----------



## dopedagain (4 Mar 2016 às 18:49)

Lince disse:


> continua a nevar esporadicamente
> Aqui vai uma foto do 1º registo deste suposto nevão
> 
> 
> ...


Parece me que vai ser um evento que vai acumular muito lentamente. toda a precipitação será dispersa. vai nos mantendo informados!


----------



## Paelagius (4 Mar 2016 às 18:51)

De repente, levantou-se o vento


----------



## Snifa (4 Mar 2016 às 19:58)

*7.7 ºc* actuais e um vento gelado de NW/NNW. 

*15.2 mm* acumulados


----------



## qwerl (4 Mar 2016 às 20:47)

Por aqui o vento é moderado a forte e estão *11,3ºC*
Não choveu mais, o acumulado continua em *7,4mm*, que penso que por aqui seja um pouco mais, tenho de arranjar um pluviómetro para ter uma noção da chuva que cai nesta zona, que na maioria das vezes é mais do que cai em Ovar.


----------



## dopedagain (4 Mar 2016 às 22:04)

5º em Arca / Ponte de Lima Que desperdício! o frio que se está a instalar com boa precipitação seria um evento muito semelhante ao do ultimo fim de semana, espero que amanha haja mais


----------



## Paelagius (5 Mar 2016 às 08:09)

Breve aguaceiro.

Céu carregado sob esta zona do Porto. Gaia parece estar sob um aguaceiro valente.


----------



## james (5 Mar 2016 às 11:00)

Bom dia, 

Dia de aguaceiros, alguns de granizo. 

De madrugada, não consigo precisar a hora, ocorreu uma forte queda de granizo, que até me acordou ao ouvir a bater na janela. 

Tatual: 9 graus


----------



## Snifa (5 Mar 2016 às 11:25)

Bom dia, 

tempo frio com aguaceiros por vezes com alguma saraiva miúda, *5 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

8.5 ºc actuais.

Ontem o acumulado ficou nos *16.4 mm *


----------



## Lince (5 Mar 2016 às 12:59)

Neva esporadicamente, mas sem acumular desde as 8 horas.
2 fotos desta manha:


----------



## AnDré (5 Mar 2016 às 13:02)

Alguma neve nos pontos mais altos do Gerês.

Fotografias de Rui Barbosa, há instantes, via facebook.


----------



## dopedagain (5 Mar 2016 às 13:15)

AnDré disse:


> Alguma neve nos pontos mais altos do Gerês.
> 
> Fotografias de Rui Barbosa, há instantes, via facebook.


Nevou pouco, não acredito que este evento deixe mais de 5 ctms de acumulação.


----------



## smpereira (5 Mar 2016 às 17:56)

Boas,

Já com a estação montada, espero eu já com novos dados aqui da minha zona.
Tarde muito fria, com aguaceiros gélidos frequentes que faziam a sensação de frio bastante elevada.
Neste momento a estação marca uns gélidos *8.1** ºC*  com um vento agora muito mais fraco mas gélido de Noroeste


----------



## Lince (5 Mar 2016 às 18:58)

Nevou basta esta tarde, acumulando bastante.
Na freguesia há neve acima dos 900m, embora tenha nevado acima dos 700m mas sem acumular.
Neste momento a temperatura é de 1,1º.
deixo esta foto da minha aldeia ao fim do dia.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tenho aqui um pequeno video que mostra a intensidade como nevava por volta das 4 horas da tarde.
Alguém me sabe explicar como colocá-lo no forum.


----------



## dopedagain (5 Mar 2016 às 19:04)

Lince disse:


> Nevou basta esta tarde, acumulando bastante.
> Na freguesia há neve acima dos 900m, embora tenha nevado acima dos 700m mas sem acumular.
> Neste momento a temperatura é de 1,1º.
> deixo esta foto da minha aldeia ao fim do dia.
> ...


Boas, carregas no icon que está ao lado direito do das fotografias, e colas lá o link


----------



## Lince (5 Mar 2016 às 19:26)

dopedagain disse:


> Boas, carregas no icon que está ao lado direito do das fotografias, e colas lá o link


Podes explicar melhor, é que não percebi. 
Obrigado


----------



## dopedagain (5 Mar 2016 às 19:32)

@Lince  Depois de teres feito o upload do video e teres o link, é só clicar nesse icon que esta a vermelho e colar lá o url.


----------



## Lince (5 Mar 2016 às 19:40)

dopedagain disse:


> @Lince  Depois de teres feito o upload do video e teres o link, é só clicar nesse icon que esta a vermelho e colar lá o url.
> Qual é o site que costumas utilizar para obter o link dos videos.


----------



## dopedagain (5 Mar 2016 às 19:46)

@Lince  Costumo usar o youtube!


----------



## smpereira (6 Mar 2016 às 00:27)

Boa noite,

Temperatura em queda, 5.1 ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Mar 2016 às 05:12)

dopedagain disse:


> @Lince  Costumo usar o youtube!



Boas,

no Youtube tens em baixo do vídeo uma secção que diz "partilhar". Copias o link que aparece lá e colas aqui. Basta isso. 

Quanto às condições actuais por aqui, posso dizer que está uma noite fria. EMA aqui da zona às 4H seguia com 2,9ºC. 


Cumps.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Mar 2016 às 09:54)




----------



## james (6 Mar 2016 às 10:16)

Bom  dia,

Dia de aguaceiros! 

Tatual: 7 graus centígrados


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Mar 2016 às 12:19)

Boas,
Belo aguaceiro a passar por aqui, acumulou *0,8mm
*






A mínima ficou-se pelos *4,9ºC* às 6:44h

O dia segue fresco e nublado, estão *8,1ºC* com *85%* de Humidade. Vento de Norte / NNE a *12km/h*


----------



## qwerl (6 Mar 2016 às 15:25)

Boas,

Dia com períodos de céu muito nublado alternando com sol.
Mínima de* 4,2ºC *
Agora estão *13,5ºC
*
O acumulado de ontem ficou em *3,3mm* em Ovar


----------



## smpereira (6 Mar 2016 às 17:22)

Boas,

Mais um dia fresco por aqui, de manhã o sol ainda brilhou mais intenso o que tornava o ambiente até agradável ao sol.

Um pouco antes do almoço, um aguaceiro ainda acumulou 0.6mm que é o acumulado até agora.
Muitas nuvens vão desfilando ao longo da tarde.
A temperatura minima tocou nos 1.5ºC 
Neste momento, 10,1ºC


----------



## dopedagain (6 Mar 2016 às 19:08)

Fotos tiradas hoje a tarde pela minha namorada em mourim ( melgaço )


----------



## james (6 Mar 2016 às 20:09)

dopedagain disse:


> Fotos tiradas hoje a tarde pela minha namorada em mourim ( melgaço )




Belas fotos! 

Sabes a que altitude, Dopedagain?


----------



## dopedagain (6 Mar 2016 às 20:17)

james disse:


> Belas fotos!
> 
> Sabes a que altitude, Dopedagain?


Sim, foi entre os 1050 / 1100 metros. Hoje de madrugada pelas previsões vao passar umas boas celulas pelo minho, deve acumular mais


----------



## james (7 Mar 2016 às 00:03)

Boa noite, 

Chove bem por cá. 

Tatual: 9 graus 

Extremos de hoje: 

Tmax: 11 graus 
Tmin.: 3 graus


----------



## qwerl (7 Mar 2016 às 00:17)

Boa noite

Por aqui a noite está a ser de aguaceiros fracos
Neste momento céu muito nublado, vento fraco e morrinha fraca.
Tatual de *11,9ºC*


----------



## Stinger (7 Mar 2016 às 02:26)

Chuva forte batida a vento forte !


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Mar 2016 às 02:37)

Não sei se isto foi algo localizado ou não, mas de um momento para o outro apareceram umas rajadas medonhas por aqui. Estava na casa de banho e de repente oiço um alto barulho lá fora, abro a janela e era o som de chapas que provavelmente se soltaram. Grande assobiadela dos fios que passam aqui por cima. Até o meu cão se assustou. 

É realmente estranho pois a noite estava calma, apenas chovia moderadamente, nem estava a prestar atenção.


Neste momento voltou a acalmar. Foi coisa de 5 minutos.


----------



## Stinger (7 Mar 2016 às 02:59)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Não sei se isto foi algo localizado ou não, mas de um momento para o outro apareceram umas rajadas medonhas por aqui. Estava na casa de banho e de repente oiço um alto barulho lá fora, abro a janela e era o som de chapas que provavelmente se soltaram. Grande assobiadela dos fios que passam aqui por cima. Até o meu cão se assustou.
> 
> É realmente estranho pois a noite estava calma, apenas chovia moderadamente, nem estava a prestar atenção.
> 
> ...



Foi como aqui , rajadas muito fortes !


----------



## Scan_Ferr (7 Mar 2016 às 04:55)

Vento algo forte neste momento


----------



## smpereira (7 Mar 2016 às 12:09)

Boas,

Manhã de céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade, o vento vai soprando moderado, por vezes com rajadas mais fortes.

O acumulado do dia situa-se nos  8.7mm , acumulado conseguido durante a madrugada, pela manhã ainda não choveu.

Temperatura mínima bem mais elevada que a noite anterior, ficou-se pelos 5.3 ºC pela manhã quando o céu já se encontrava bastante mais limpo.
A humidade máxima ficou nos 95%


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Mar 2016 às 15:27)

Boa tarde.

De madrugada tivemos períodos de chuva, alguns moderados. Foi acalmando, passando a aguaceiros fracos pela manhã e tarde, esporádicos.
O vento pela manhã soprou moderado a forte, com rajadas. Neste momento sopra moderado.
O *acumulado* de hoje é de *6,3 mm*.
Entretanto o* acumulado* do* ano hidrológico* (desde 1 de outubro) vai subindo paulatinamente - *1623,2 mm*.

*Tatual: 12,7ºC
Hr: 59%*​


----------



## jonas (7 Mar 2016 às 19:15)

Dia com periodos de ceu nublado e vento moderado e com rajadas fortes
De noite choveu
De dia so choviscou 15 segundos a tarde


----------



## Snifa (7 Mar 2016 às 19:41)

Boa noite,

dia fresco com chuva durante a madrugada que acumulou  *8 mm* 

Míníma de *5.9 ºc* e máxima de *11.7 ºc*

Neste momento vai arrefecendo com 9.7 ºc e um vento frio  moderado de N/NNW 

Desde 1/10/2015 sigo com *1172,3 mm*  acumulados 

A média de pluviosidade  anual do Porto anda pelos 1200 e qualquer coisa milímetros, portanto só muito dificilmente é que este ano  hidrológico não ficará acima da média, vamos ver por quanto, pois ainda falta cair muita chuva até 30/09/2016


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Mar 2016 às 20:26)

Boas,

A noite segue com céu limpo com *9,1ºC* atuais e vento de Norte / NNE bastante fresco. 

Extremos: *6,3ºC* / *11,1ºC*
Rajada máxima de *67km/h* às 2:33h. Durante a madrugada acumulou *6,4mm* 






Fica um registo fotográfico de ontem ao final de tarde:


----------



## qwerl (7 Mar 2016 às 23:48)

Boas

Hoje a noite foi de chuva fraca a moderada e o dia foi de céu pouco nublado e vento moderado a forte. *4,1mm* acumulados em Ovar
Agora o vento já está mais calmo e o céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Mar 2016 às 07:57)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *4,9ºC*.

Agora céu com algumas nuvens altas estão *5,2ºC* e *84%* de humidade. Vento de NNE a *13km/h*


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Mar 2016 às 10:27)

Bom dia.

O dia de hoje começa com sol, com algumas nuvens (3\8).
Para N\NE há bastante nebulosidade sobre as montanhas.
O vento moderado de NNE dá uma sensação de frio...

*Tmín: 1,3ºC

Tatual: 9,7ºC
Hr: 60%*​


----------



## james (8 Mar 2016 às 13:25)

Boa tarde, 

Muita nebulosidade por aqui,   nova frente em aproximação... 

Vento fraco a moderado.

Tatual: 10 graus 
Tmin.: 3 graus


----------



## smpereira (8 Mar 2016 às 14:11)

Boas,

Dia solarengo, mas mais nuvens a irem desfilando que durante a manhã.  Sensação não tão fria como dias anteriores.
Hj fiquei sem dados, não percebi pq, não sei que mínima tive mas de certeza que foi uma boa mínima, a noite seguia muito fria.

Foto que tirei ontem à tarde para Norte, não chegou a chegar cá.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Mar 2016 às 22:38)

Boa noite,

Nebulosidade relacionada com a frente em aproximação começa a chegar:





Por aqui a máxima foi de *12,1ºC*

Agora sigo com* 8,3ºC* e vento fraco de Nordeste.


----------



## james (8 Mar 2016 às 23:07)

Boa noite, 

Noite fria, com bastante nebulosidade a entrar de NO. 

Tatual: 6 graus 

Extremos de hoje: 

Tmax: 13 graus 
Tmin :  3 graus


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Mar 2016 às 07:06)

Bom dia,
Por aqui vai chovendo fraco com nevoeiro, *0,25mm *

Mínima de *6,7ºC*. Atuais *7,7ºC* com vento de SW a *8km/h
*
Olhando para o radar no Minho está forte 
*



*


----------



## Snifa (9 Mar 2016 às 08:28)

Bom dia, 

tempo muito fechado com chuva moderada persistente 

*5 mm* acumulados e a subir 

9.4 ºc actuais.


----------



## james (9 Mar 2016 às 08:40)

Bom dia, 

Dia de chuva! 

Tatual: 10 graus 
Tmin:    5 graus


----------



## Snifa (9 Mar 2016 às 10:14)

Chove certinho, *11.4 mm* acumulados


----------



## ct2jzr (9 Mar 2016 às 10:38)

Próximo nascer do sol será de nevoeiro aqui pela zona ribeirinha Porto ?


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Mar 2016 às 15:07)

Boas,

Que mudança de tempo radical que se deu hoje. Amanheceu com chuva e frio, tempo fechado,   parecia que ia ser mais um dia de inverno, e de repente o tempo abre e começa a brilhar o sol, ainda que com algumas nuvens. Num instante tudo secou.

Parece que não se passou nada de manhã.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Mar 2016 às 16:30)

Boa tarde,
A frente já passou, acumulou *8,6mm* Agora com céu nublado por algumas nuvens altas e rastos de aviões. 

Nortada de NW / NNW  moderada a forte, rajada máxima de *56,3km/h. *Nota-se que o mar está picado.

Sigo com *11,3ºC* e *74%* de Humidade.


----------



## Snifa (9 Mar 2016 às 16:36)

Boas,

*13 mm* acumulados por aqui 

Neste momento 11.7 ºc e vento moderado por vezes forte de NNW.

Março segue com *45,6 mm* acumulados


----------



## qwerl (9 Mar 2016 às 17:44)

Boas

Início de dia com chuva fraca a moderada e persistente, que ao fim da manhã foi dando lugar ao sol.
*8,4mm* acumulados em Ovar
Neste momento o céu está pouco nublado e o vento moderado a forte.


----------



## meteoamador (9 Mar 2016 às 22:13)

Muito agreste por aqui rajadas de vento fortes com 7.6ºC


----------



## james (10 Mar 2016 às 09:19)

Bom dia, 

Por cá, o céu está muito nublado. 

Tatual: 8 graus


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Mar 2016 às 18:42)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui mínima de *7ºC*.  Foto que tirei pelas 7h da manhã:






Máxima de *12,5ºC*. Neste momento o céu está limpo, registo *10,7ºC* e *78%* de humidade, vento a soprar fraco a moderado de Nor-Noroeste.


----------



## james (11 Mar 2016 às 00:52)

Boa noite, 

Por aqui, está uma noite tranquila sem vento e com céu pouco nublado. 

Tatual: 6 graus


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Mar 2016 às 07:03)

Bom dia,

Céu limpo e *5,7ºC* minima até ao momento.

Vento de NE a 13km/h


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Mar 2016 às 09:48)

Bom dia.

Ahhhhh, hoje sim, céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NNO\NNE (variável).
Belo dia em perspectiva - e até 2ª feira deverá ser assim. Já se respira melhor assim...

*Tmín: 3,4ºC

Tatual: 10,7ºC
Hr: 58%*​


----------



## qwerl (11 Mar 2016 às 20:16)

Boas

Por aqui mais um dia de sol e muito vento, um pouco mais quente que os anteriores, nem tenho posto o sensor lá fora sob pena de o mesmo cair e estragar-se.
Agora o vento está mais calmo e o céu continua limpo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Mar 2016 às 07:11)

Bom dia,

Céu quase limpo, algumas nuvens altas . Neste momento estou com *5,8ºC* que é a mínima. Vento de Leste / ENE a *23km/h 
*
Temperatura aparente de *-0,3ºC* ; Windchill *1,8ºC
*
Foto que tirei pelas 6:50h 
*





*
Imagem satélite:


----------



## smpereira (12 Mar 2016 às 14:32)

Boa Tarde,

Dia de muito sol e temperaturas algo agradáveis, bom para atividades ao ar livre.

Finalmente, tenho novamente dados na estação, após uma semana praticamente sem nada, que de certeza perdi boas mínimas.


----------



## smpereira (12 Mar 2016 às 17:33)

Boas,

Tempo a arrefecer, temperatura em queda e o vento fresco de Noroeste a aumentar a sensação de frio.

De momento 12.5 ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Mar 2016 às 07:02)

Bom dia,

Neste momento estão *6,9ºC *com *72%* de Humidade.

Vento fresco de ENE a* 26km/h* com algumas rajadas. O contentor do lixo já virou...


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Mar 2016 às 07:46)

Vai aquecendo lentamente, com *7,5ºC* e muito sol!  

O vento aumentou, soprava a *29km/h *ainda há pouco.

Foto que tirei minutos antes das 7h


----------



## qwerl (13 Mar 2016 às 14:17)

Boas

Noite fria com mínima de *5,8ºC*
Hoje o dia apresenta-se com muito sol, à semelhança dos dias anteriores, e vento fraco, vêem-se muitos rastos de aviões no céu...
Agora estão *15,7ºC
*


----------



## james (13 Mar 2016 às 16:19)

Boa tarde,

Dia de céu pouco nublado.

Tatual: 14 graus
Tmin  : 4 graus

Acabado de chegar de Espanha, onde passei este fim de semana na região de Sanabria. Só tinha neve acima dos 1200 metros de altitude aproximadamente.  Não tinha em grande quantidade, mas o suficiente para os miúdos se divertir.  Não tenho é fotos, pois  descobri quando ia tirar fotos que a máquina não tinha bateria.  Fiquei tão chateado que nem me lembrei de tirar fotos com o telemóvel. 

Ontem à noite, aproveitei para fazer um raide noturno por aquela região toda. O lago de Sanabria é deslumbrante de noite, visto das montanhas de Cima para baixo com o reflexo da Lua.
Também fiquei surpreendido com o vale do Sabor,  já em Portugal na zona de Montesinho e da aldeia de França, Portelo, etc. É muito frio, a temperatura rondava os 0 graus, tão baixa como nas zonas mais altas de Sanabria.


----------



## jonas (13 Mar 2016 às 17:21)

Vislumbro uma grande coluna de fumo para este
Alguem sabe de alguma coisa?
EDIT-18 e 13- estive a ver no site da afis e aparece qualquer coisa mas e perto de montalegre...
Fora isso a maxima foi de 20 graus
Tatual-18 graus


----------



## guimeixen (13 Mar 2016 às 19:28)

Boa tarde,

Máxima de 20ºC e agora 13,5ºC.

Fim de tarde de hoje



Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Mar 2016 às 07:17)

Bom dia,

Amanhecer com céu limpo mas bastante ventoso. 

Estão* 6,8ºC* com vento ENE a* 34km/h. *Rajada máxima de *46,7km/h*


----------



## james (14 Mar 2016 às 08:28)

Bom dia, 

Está um início de semana frio, com céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de NO.

Tatual: 7 graus


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Mar 2016 às 10:28)

Bom dia.

De novo temos céu limpo com alguma neblina difusa.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de NNE (em regra).
As noites tem sido frescas...

*Tatual: 12,3ºC
Hr: 45%*​


----------



## jonas (14 Mar 2016 às 10:53)

Céu limpo
Está calor 15 graus
Alguma neblina


----------



## qwerl (14 Mar 2016 às 14:42)

Boas

Mais um dia de muito sol
Mínima de *4,6ºC *O vento não deixou descer mais
Neste momento estão *16,2ºC *e vento fraco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Mar 2016 às 22:16)

Boa noite,

Dia de céu limpo, nuvens só apareceram a meio da tarde.

Mínima foi de *6,8ºC* e máxima de *15,2ºC*. Destaque também para a Lestada moderada, rajada máxima: *51,5km/h* perto das 10h.
Neste momento estão *10,2ºC* com vento fraco de *Sul*, sinal de mudança de tempo...


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Mar 2016 às 07:32)

Bom dia 

Céu nublado com *8,6ºC* e uns belos mammatus clouds por aqui.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Mar 2016 às 07:52)

Bom dia.

O céu apresenta-se encoberto mas para já nada de chuva.
O vento sopra fraco de N\NNE.
Vamos a ver se realmente teremos precipitação mais logo...

*Tatual: 6,3ºC
Hr: 76%*​


----------



## Snifa (15 Mar 2016 às 08:25)

Bom dia, 

está a trovejar? 

Pareceu-me ter ouvido algo agora mesmo, está muito escuro para Oeste e SW.

9.7 ºc actuais.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Mar 2016 às 08:52)

Foto que tirei pelas 7:25 h da manhã, vista para S / SSE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Neste momento estou perto do IPO no Porto, olhando para o radar já deve estar a chover em Gaia.
Pessoal de Aveiro está a levar com uma bela carga de água


----------



## smpereira (15 Mar 2016 às 10:39)

Bom dia,

Por aqui céu muito nublado e vai chovendo

A temperatura minima desceu mesmo aos 5.3ºC 

Temperatura atual  12ºC


----------



## dopedagain (15 Mar 2016 às 11:40)

Ontem subi ao alto da Peneda mais conhecido localmente como castelo de pedrinho, e ainda havia alguma neve nos cumes, esta é do alto do maranho mesmo ao lado do do alto da peneda. É provavel que hoje tenha nevado de madrugada






Cume da peneda 1400metros.






Alto do maranho


----------



## james (15 Mar 2016 às 11:50)

Por aqui, o céu está pouco nublado. 

Vamos ver se vem alguma coisa para a tarde...


----------



## smpereira (15 Mar 2016 às 13:05)

Chove bem, tempo muito fechado 

temperatura em queda, 11.8ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Mar 2016 às 16:30)

Boa tarde.

Dia frio...
A chuva apresentou-se por volta das 12h, fraca, pingas isoladas.
Lentamente começou a chover mais, sendo em geral fraca e ocasionalmente moderada.
O *acumulado* está nos *7,4 mm* (3,0 na última hora).
O vento mantém-se fraco de NNE.

*Tatual: 9,3ºC
Hr: 82%*​


----------



## smpereira (15 Mar 2016 às 17:37)

Boas,

Depois de uma tarde com bastante chuva, agora não chove, o céu apresenta-se muito nublado.
O tempo está fresco e bastante húmido.

O acumulado está nos 3.0mm e humidade está nos 92%
Temperatura atual 9.7ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Mar 2016 às 18:26)

Boas,
Sol a aparecer neste momento, o acumulado ficou pelos *3,8mm *

TimeLapse que fiz ao inicio da manhã, muito interessante a evolução das nuvens, aos 3seg mammatus e 17seg   ( ver em HD / 4K )


Sigo com *9,3ºC* e *90%* de Humidade, vento de Leste a *21km/h*


----------



## qwerl (15 Mar 2016 às 18:46)

Boas

Neste momento tudo calmo, mas entre as 16:30 e as 18h foi o dilúvio completo Chuva quase diluviana com pingas gigantes, pelo que vi no radar foi um aglomerado de células muito lentas que decidiram visitar-me  Deve ter acumulado para mais de 10/15mm numa hora

Neste momento já não chove, tudo calmo


----------



## João Pedro (15 Mar 2016 às 19:51)

Boas,

Manhã de aguaceiros pelo Porto que se transformaram em chuva pegada pelas 13h00 para parar apenas pelas 15h30. O acumulado do dia está nos 4,3 mm.
Pelas 14h00 tive de ir a Marco de Canaveses, onde choveu durante toda a tarde. O termómetro do carro marcava 9ºC mas a sensação térmica era bem mais baixa no alto da serra!


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Mar 2016 às 20:09)

Vai arrefecendo, já com *8,6ºC* e vento moderado de ENE. 

Entretanto deixo aqui o poente de hoje, que acabou por ser com bastante cor num dia algo cinzento:


----------



## smpereira (15 Mar 2016 às 23:24)

Temperatura estagnada nos 8ºC, já desceu aos 7.4 mas entretanto subiu e tem-se mantido.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Mar 2016 às 06:55)

Bom dia,

Nevoeiro cerrado com *4,7ºC* e vento gelado de Leste


----------



## Snifa (16 Mar 2016 às 06:57)

Bom dia,

nevoeiro muito fechado com *4.9ºc* actuais ( mínima do dia )

Ontem o acumulado ficou nos *5 mm*.

*50,6 mm *este mês


----------



## james (16 Mar 2016 às 15:03)

Boa tarde, 

Por aqui, o céu está muito nublado. 

Vento moderado de NO. 

Tatual: 15 graus 
Tmin  :  2 graus 

Estão 15 graus, mas a sensação térmica é mais baixa, pois sopra um vento fresco de NO. 

A ver se no fim de semana também chega cá alguma chuva ( pelo menos que se veja)  e não tenha como limite setentrional o Douro Litoral, como no evento de ontem.


----------



## smpereira (16 Mar 2016 às 20:13)

Boas,

Dia solarengo, muito sol e temperaturas agradáveis, grande contraste com o dia de ontem, foram dois dias com duas estações diferentes 

Por agora a temperatura já vai a descer e bem , 7ºC


----------



## james (16 Mar 2016 às 23:54)

Noite sem nuvens por cá, mas fria. 

Tatual: 5 graus


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Mar 2016 às 06:53)

Bom dia,

Céu com algumas nuvens altas, neblina e nevoeiro denso para o Douro.

Registo* 5,4ºC* com *95%* de humidade , vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## smpereira (17 Mar 2016 às 08:58)

Bom dia,

Inicio de manhã de céu com bastante nebulosidade e alguma neblina.

A temperatura mínima foi de 3.8ºC  com humidade máxima de 95%


----------



## jonas (17 Mar 2016 às 14:18)

Céu nublado  e devem estar para aí  15 graus
Vamos ver se o fim de semana traz alguma animação ...


----------



## qwerl (17 Mar 2016 às 19:12)

Boas

Dia com periodos de ceu muito nublado.
Estao 12,3 graus neste momento
Esta noite vai regressar a chuva, com alguns dias cheios de instabilidade. Venha ela 

P.S desculpem a falta de acentos mas o meu teclado esta todo maluco e nao me deixa por os acentos


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Mar 2016 às 19:49)

Estes aguaceiros não estavam previstos pois não? 
Devem chegar à costa por volta das 21h:


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Mar 2016 às 19:57)

Tiagolco disse:


> Estes aguaceiros não estavam previstos pois não?
> Devem chegar à costa por volta das 21h:


LOL isso era o que eu tinha dito...


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Mar 2016 às 19:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


> LOL isso era o que eu tinha dito...


Estas células estão a intensificar-se e afinal devem chegar mais cedo...
Quem diria...


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Mar 2016 às 20:04)

Tiagolco disse:


> Estas células estão a intensificar-se e afinal devem chegar mais cedo...
> Quem diria...


Pois é, a chuva já vai começar esta noite... parece que a frente se adiantou e está a avançar mais rápido...


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Mar 2016 às 20:06)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois é, a chuva já vai começar esta noite... parece que a frente se adiantou e está a avançar mais rápido...


Isto ainda não é a frente, deve ser uma espécie de pré-frontal imprevista.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Mar 2016 às 20:10)

Tiagolco disse:


> Isto ainda não é a frente, deve ser uma espécie de pré-frontal imprevista.


Pois... os termos certos por vezes não sei bem... na imagem de satélite parece ser bem extensa e activa...


----------



## jonas (17 Mar 2016 às 20:24)

Ela que venha !


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Mar 2016 às 21:07)

As células parecem estar a perder força, mas vão começar a entrar na zona de Aveiro...


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Mar 2016 às 21:38)

Eco amarelo a entrar a sul de Aveiro...


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Mar 2016 às 21:51)

Vão entrar células na área a sul do Porto...


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Mar 2016 às 21:55)

Boas,

Vai entrado bastante nebulosidade da frente de amanhã. 

Extremos de Hoje: *5,4ºC* / *11,6ºC. *Agora estão *9,5ºC* e brisa de Sudoeste.

Foto tirada esta manhã:


----------



## smpereira (17 Mar 2016 às 22:21)

Boas,

Alguma nebulosidade a entrar, que faz com que a temperatura esteja estabilizada nos 7.1ºC  há já algum tempo.
Humidade nos 95%
As noites têm sido frias e os dias agradáveis quando o sol brilha, amanhã teremos de regresso a chuva


----------



## james (18 Mar 2016 às 00:34)

Boa noite, 

Muita nebulosidade a entrar de NO. 

Alguma neblina e um halo meio alaranjado à volta da Lua. 

Tatual: 5 graus


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Mar 2016 às 06:59)

Bom dia,

Céu nublado e chuva fraca, acumulou *0,5mm 
*
Sigo com *6,8ºC* e vento de leste a *16km/h*


----------



## james (18 Mar 2016 às 07:02)

Bom dia,

Dia de chuva moderada. 

Tatual: 6 graus centígrados


----------



## james (18 Mar 2016 às 08:43)

Chove bem agora!


----------



## james (18 Mar 2016 às 11:04)

Está um dia chuvoso e frio. 

Tatual: 7 graus


----------



## qwerl (18 Mar 2016 às 15:20)

Boas

A frente foi fraquinha por aqui, apenas chuva molha tolos que acumulou à volta de 1mm nas estações mais próximas
À tarde o céu abriu e agora apresenta-se parcialmente nublado.
Uma nota para a temperatura: quando o sol abriu subiu rapidamente, estando agora à volta dos 18ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Mar 2016 às 18:58)

Bom fim de dia (e de semana) 

Por cá também tivemos alguma chuva, com períodos de chuva fraca ou moderada.
Pela tarde acalmia, mantendo-se o céu parcial a muito nublado.
Tempo fresco.
O vento soprou em geral fraco, por vezes moderado ao início da tarde.
O *acumulado de precipitação* ficou nos *7,4 mm*.

*Tatual: 10,7ºC
Hr: 87%*​


----------



## jonas (18 Mar 2016 às 20:18)

Comecam a aparecer os primeiros aguaceiro... e chove muito forte!


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Mar 2016 às 20:18)

Boa noite,
Céu muito nublado, *11,2ºC* e vento fraco a moderado de SW.  Acumulados *2,8mm*

Final da tarde na Serra do Pilar em VNGaia:


----------



## jonas (18 Mar 2016 às 20:33)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boa noite,
> Céu muito nublado, *11,2ºC* e vento fraco a moderado de SW.  Acumulados *2,8mm*
> 
> Final da tarde na Serra do Pilar em VNGaia:


Muitoo bom!!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Mar 2016 às 20:33)

Aproximam-se linhas de instabilidade, carta das pressões ( 12h ) 





Radar:


----------



## jonas (18 Mar 2016 às 20:41)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Aproximam-se linhas de instabilidade, carta das pressões ( 12h )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pena que nao venham para a nossa zona!


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Mar 2016 às 21:17)

Boa noite.

Para já tudo calmo, com o céu muito nublado e o vento fraco de SSO.
*Temperatura* ainda acima dos 10ºC: *10,3ºC *e *93%* de* Hr*.

Na passada 2ª feira fiz um belíssimo passeio, desde a nascente do* rio Leça* até este se precipitar nas belíssimas quedas de água da Fervença.
Aconselho aos que puderem para visitarem este belo troço de rio - são algumas horas de caminhada que surpreendem pela beleza ímpar desta zona, nomeadamente da freguesia (vizinha da minha) de Monte Córdova, em Santo Tirso.


Ver mais neste tópico:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/quedas-de-agua-da-fervenca-rio-leca.8670/


----------



## Snifa (18 Mar 2016 às 22:13)

Boa noite,

Acabei de ver um clarão distante para SW


----------



## jonas (18 Mar 2016 às 22:15)

Clarao muito longe  a sul!


----------



## qwerl (18 Mar 2016 às 23:08)

Boas

Por aqui chove moderado com pingas grossas há cerca de 20 minutos, e continua, já choveu mais agora do que a frente da manhã.
Acumulados* 3,3mm* em Ovar e estão *13,4ºC*


----------



## RamalhoMR (18 Mar 2016 às 23:42)

Boa noite

Chove copiosamente em Gualtar- Braga e esta assim desde alguns minutos.....


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Mar 2016 às 23:50)

Há descargas eléctricas a oeste do Porto!


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Mar 2016 às 00:12)

Tiagolco disse:


> Há descargas eléctricas a oeste do Porto!



Bem visto, nem tinha reparado. Mas à distância que estão nem vale a pena ir lá fora.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Mar 2016 às 00:21)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Bem visto, nem tinha reparado. Mas à distância que estão nem vale a pena ir lá fora.


A cadência também não é muita...
As células vão chegar à costa, mas deverão enfraquecer...


----------



## qwerl (19 Mar 2016 às 00:32)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro muito forte por aqui, uma pequena célula que parecia inofensiva no radar descarregou uma grande chuvada


----------



## Snifa (19 Mar 2016 às 00:56)

São visíveis relâmpagos distantes sobre o mar, mas com pouca frequência.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mar 2016 às 01:13)

Desenvolve-se uma célula convectiva com DEA ao largo, em pleno oceano, entre Viana do Castelo e Esposende...

blitzortung


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Mar 2016 às 01:17)

Clarão a oeste


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Mar 2016 às 01:21)

Mais dois num curto espaço de tempo!


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mar 2016 às 01:24)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Mais dois num curto espaço de tempo!



Devem ser descargas a oeste... sobre o mar.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (19 Mar 2016 às 01:37)

Confirmo! Festival convectivo a oeste


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Mar 2016 às 01:38)

Gerofil disse:


> Devem ser descargas a oeste... sobre o mar.


Sim é isso. Agora vejo a NO para os lados de Viana.

Entretanto começa a chover moderadamente.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Mar 2016 às 01:54)

Chove com intensidade!


----------



## james (19 Mar 2016 às 02:10)

À pouco ouvi 2 trovões distantes.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Mar 2016 às 04:06)

Começou a chover por volta das 2 da manhã e ainda não parou. Impressionante a persistência.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Mar 2016 às 08:11)

Bom dia,
Por aqui céu nublado e tempo fresco,  sigo com *8,5ºC* e vento moderado de Sul.  Acumulado está nos *1,8mm* 
Imagem satélite (7:25h), vamos ver se aquelas células ao largo da costa evoluem ao longo da manhã


----------



## jonas (19 Mar 2016 às 08:23)

O gfs mete uma completa tempestade para segunda feira aqui para o litoral norte , por exemlo 700 e tal de cape para paredes!Com alguma precipitacao!


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Mar 2016 às 08:38)

Imagens da Webcam de Espinho:





Radar:


----------



## jonas (19 Mar 2016 às 09:16)

Acabou agora de cair um aguaceiro torrencial e julgo que ouvi um trovao para este!


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Mar 2016 às 09:21)

Bom dia,


sigo com céu encoberto, com a temperatura a rondar os 10ºC. Choveu bem de madrugada, sendo o acumulado até ao momento de *17,9 mm*.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Mar 2016 às 09:50)

Bom dia e bom início de fim de semana. 

O início da madrugada foi bem molhada com chuva por vezes forte.
Agora pela manhã a chuva é persistente, moderada, e o céu apresenta-se encoberto.
O vento sopra fraco\calmo variável (E\NE).
O *acumulado* vai nos *27,2 mm*. Fartura que não tinha em mente para estes dias, depois dos 9,7 mm de ontem.


----------



## Snifa (19 Mar 2016 às 11:46)

Bom dia, 

por aqui *5.4 mm* acumulados durante a madrugada 

Neste momento 12.8 ºc e a surgirem nuvens em evolução com desenvolvimento vertical.

Foto que fiz há minutos, direcção NE:


----------



## João Pedro (19 Mar 2016 às 12:03)

Boas,

Bonitas células em desenvolvimento ao longo de toda a linha de horizonte. 3 mm cumulados durante a noite. 12,9ºC neste momento.


----------



## james (19 Mar 2016 às 12:05)

Bom dia,

Vai chovendo por aqui.

De madrugada, a chuva foi muito forte por vezes e também com direito a trovoada.

Tatual: 11 graus centígrados


----------



## cookie (19 Mar 2016 às 12:32)

Ontem pareceu-me ter ouvido um ronco ao longe, seriam umas 23:30????... Hoje céu encoberto com algumas abertas.


----------



## qwerl (19 Mar 2016 às 14:12)

Boas

A noite foi de aguaceiros fortes que faziam muito barulho nas janelas. 7,4mm acumulados em Ovar
Por agora o céu está parcialmente nublado e o sol brilha. Estão *17,1ºC*


----------



## jonas (19 Mar 2016 às 14:43)

Aguaceiro em aprocimacao .
Com um aspeto bem negro!


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Mar 2016 às 15:02)

Bela bigorna no mar , assinalei a célula na imagem satélite :


----------



## João Pedro (19 Mar 2016 às 15:07)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Bela bigorna no mar , assinalei a célula na imagem satélite :


Também a consigo ver daqui!


----------



## Paelagius (19 Mar 2016 às 15:10)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Bela bigorna no mar , assinalei a célula na imagem satélite :


15.00 SW


----------



## supercell (19 Mar 2016 às 15:19)

Tarde de sol, alguns roncos agora para o interior...


----------



## Paelagius (19 Mar 2016 às 15:26)

15.20 E






@Snifa algo a reportar aí do alto do ninho de falcão?


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Mar 2016 às 15:42)

Paelagius disse:


> 15.00 SW



Agora está assim, foto tirada com o tlm:


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Mar 2016 às 15:54)

Que belas formações vão aparecendo em praticamente todos os quadrantes, mas o melhor está a norte!

É pena um manto de nuvens mais baixas estar a tapar o topo das células.


----------



## Paelagius (19 Mar 2016 às 15:59)

E





SE





SW


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Mar 2016 às 16:17)

Fantástica célula a sul de Braga:


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Mar 2016 às 16:50)

Lindo desfile de cumulus!


----------



## guimeixen (19 Mar 2016 às 17:17)

Chove bastante! Cada pinga!


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Mar 2016 às 17:25)

Lindo a sul:







Edit: Não percebo porque é que as fotos ficam com esta fraca qualidade no tapatalk.


----------



## Vince (19 Mar 2016 às 18:16)

Não apanhei com ela mas há pouco a descer do Sameiro havia imenso granizo acumulado nas bermas, deve ter sido potente.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Mar 2016 às 19:04)

Bom aguaceiro caiu agora. 

O dia não teve trovoada mas deu para ver excelentes formações. Já tinha saudades. Tirei quase 200 fotos, vou juntar as melhores e coloco aqui mais logo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Mar 2016 às 19:08)

Neste momento...


----------



## Snifa (19 Mar 2016 às 19:15)

Boas,

por aqui não choveu mais desde a madrugada, sigo com 11.7 ºc.
Ao pôr do sol era visível uma boa torre para Oeste, a uns 100 Km da costa 

Foto que fiz na altura:


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Mar 2016 às 19:30)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> por aqui não choveu mais desde a madrugada, sigo com 11.7 ºc.
> Ao pôr do sol era visível uma boa torre para Oeste, a uns 100 Km da costa
> ...


Brutal!!


----------



## guimeixen (19 Mar 2016 às 20:13)

Algumas fotos de hoje

Avião ali no meio, grande vista que deviam ter lá em cima.



Towering Cumulus Cloud by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Towering Cumulus Cloud by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Stormy Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Stormy Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Stormy Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Mar 2016 às 21:00)

Deixo aqui uma das muitas fotos de hoje. Célula com um aspecto agreste que passou por cima da cidade. É visível na foto o Santuário do Sameiro. Instantes depois viam-se grandes cortinas de chuva naquela zona.





Daqui a pouco ponho o resto.


----------



## Paelagius (19 Mar 2016 às 21:13)




----------



## cookie (19 Mar 2016 às 22:53)

Algumas fotos


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Mar 2016 às 23:56)

Mais fotos de hoje:


----------



## João Pedro (19 Mar 2016 às 23:59)

Deixo também algumas fotos de hoje:



Turbulence. Porto, 19-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Turbulence. Porto, 19-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Turbulence. Porto, 19-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Turbulence. Porto, 19-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Turbulence. Porto, 19-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Turbulence. Porto, 19-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Turbulence. Porto, 19-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Turbulence. Porto, 19-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Turbulence. Porto, 19-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Turbulence. Porto, 19-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Turbulence. Porto, 19-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mar 2016 às 00:19)

João Pedro disse:


> Deixo também algumas fotos de hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muito boas!!


----------



## João Pedro (20 Mar 2016 às 00:26)

Tiagolco disse:


> Muito boas!!


Obrigado Tiago! 
Durante a tarde e anoitecer esteve ótimo para mais umas mas estive sem máquina!


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mar 2016 às 07:40)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Bela bigorna no mar , assinalei a célula na imagem satélite :





João Pedro disse:


> Também a consigo ver daqui!





Paelagius disse:


> 15.00 SW



Fotos que tirei a essa célula
14:32h





15:08h









15:16h


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mar 2016 às 08:47)

Deixo aqui as fotos que tirei ontem ao final da tarde:


----------



## james (20 Mar 2016 às 10:02)

Bom dia, 

Mais um dia de chuva. 

Tatual: 9 graus


----------



## Paelagius (20 Mar 2016 às 13:28)

Por aqui ainda não chove. As gaivotas não param de grasnar…


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mar 2016 às 16:39)

Bastante escuro para Sudeste


----------



## Paelagius (20 Mar 2016 às 16:56)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Bastante escuro para Sudeste



16.35 SE


----------



## RamalhoMR (20 Mar 2016 às 18:00)

Boas
Por Braga um dia calmo e com alguma nebulosidade. A sul, a panorâmica e totalmente diferente. Belas torres


----------



## guimeixen (20 Mar 2016 às 18:03)

Belas bigornas que se vê daqui para Sul.
Daqui a pouco coloco fotos.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Mar 2016 às 18:19)

Brutais as células aqui à volta. Acabei de ver um relâmpago!


----------



## jonas (20 Mar 2016 às 18:19)

Trovoada!Espetaculo!


----------



## Paelagius (20 Mar 2016 às 18:19)

Ouviu-se algo…


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mar 2016 às 18:21)

Trovão !!


----------



## Paelagius (20 Mar 2016 às 18:24)

João Pedro disse:


> Brutais as células aqui à volta. Acabei de ver um relâmpago!



Consegues deixar uma fotografia voltada para E?


----------



## João Pedro (20 Mar 2016 às 18:27)

Paelagius disse:


> Consegues deixar uma fotografia voltada para E?


Quantas queres?


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mar 2016 às 18:30)

Outro ronco !


----------



## Paelagius (20 Mar 2016 às 18:30)

João Pedro disse:


> Quantas queres?


Está gigantesca. A que melhor se enquadrar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mar 2016 às 18:31)

Panorâmica tirada há instantes com o telemóvel :


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Mar 2016 às 18:32)

Que célula incrível a sul. Das mais fotogénicas que vi nos últimos anos!


----------



## João Pedro (20 Mar 2016 às 18:32)

Paelagius disse:


> Está gigantesca. A que melhor se enquadrar.


Das minhas janelas rapidamente deixo de as conseguir apanhar inteiras quando estão mesmo aqui por cima, mas tenho algumas jeitosas!  Logo ponho.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Mar 2016 às 18:37)

Belos trovões!


----------



## Nando Costa (20 Mar 2016 às 18:40)

Trovoada agora à pouco. Desfile de celulas por aqui. Belo início de primavera.


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Mar 2016 às 18:46)

Não estou na casa dos meus avós se não fazia a foto de uma vida. Tirei há pouco umas fotos mas não foi na melhor fase da célula.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mar 2016 às 18:47)

Escuridão para leste , vejo alguns clarões


----------



## João Pedro (20 Mar 2016 às 18:49)

Fantástico este final de tarde! Belíssima, e bem ativa, célula!


----------



## james (20 Mar 2016 às 19:02)

Céu a  ficar muito carregado para NE, magnífica escuridão!


----------



## João Pedro (20 Mar 2016 às 19:04)

james disse:


> Céu a  ficar muito carregado para NE, magnífica escuridão!


Está escuríssimo por aqui.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mar 2016 às 19:13)

O sentido da tempestade está a fazer-se de nordeste para sudoeste...





Rain Alarm




*RuiPaul`s Webcams*


----------



## Snifa (20 Mar 2016 às 19:17)

Bela célula, tirei fotos mas mais ao longe da zona do aeroporto onde se pode apreciar toda a estrutura,neste momento chove com pingas grossas e deixei de ouvir trovoada


----------



## jonas (20 Mar 2016 às 19:19)

Snifa disse:


> Bela células tirei fotos mas mais ao longe da zona do aeroporto onde se pode apreciar toda a estrutura,neste momento chove com pingas grossas e deixei de ouvir trovoada


Foram 30min de trovoada 
Agora acalmou, no entanto chovem pingas bem grossas.
QUE VENHA MAIS!


----------



## João Pedro (20 Mar 2016 às 19:22)

Começou agora a soprar uma leve aragem... pelo radar também devia estar para chegar alguma chuva.


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Mar 2016 às 19:25)

A célula vista daqui. Tive que sair de casa a pé, visto que não tenho vista para sul, para arranjar forma de ver a célula.


----------



## jonas (20 Mar 2016 às 19:27)

Por aqui pelo radar o melhor esta para chegar!

Edit: chove torrencialmente


----------



## João Pedro (20 Mar 2016 às 19:32)

Já pinga por aqui.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mar 2016 às 19:32)

Por aqui chove bem , acumulado está nos *2,3mm *a subir 

Altura em que a célula estava mas ativa :






Foto que tirei nessa altura (Tlm), bela estrutura com um duplo arco-íris :


----------



## ct2jzr (20 Mar 2016 às 19:32)

jonas disse:


> Por aqui pelo radar o melhor esta para chegar!
> 
> Edit: chove torrencialmente


Achas que vai cair mais trovoada? Onde passarão essas novas células?


----------



## jonas (20 Mar 2016 às 19:33)

RELAMPAGO a norte!


----------



## jonas (20 Mar 2016 às 19:34)

Mais um!
Neste parecia que o ceu ia a baixo!


----------



## jonas (20 Mar 2016 às 19:37)

ct2jzr disse:


> Achas que vai cair mais trovoada? Onde passarão essas novas células?


Acho que ai no porto ainda ouviras os roncos!
Amanha o gfs mete 800 e pico de cape para a nossa zona, julgo que sera bem melhor que o dia de hoje, pricipalmente entre as 15h e as 18h!


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Mar 2016 às 19:38)

Foto do arco-íris que tirei ao final da tarde, com o meu telemóvel, fraca qualidade, mas estava lindo o arco íris.


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Mar 2016 às 19:38)

Por agora vao caindo aguaceiros e por vezes alguns trovões.


----------



## ct2jzr (20 Mar 2016 às 19:39)

jonas disse:


> Acho que ai no porto ainda ouviras os roncos!
> Amanha o gfs mete 800 e pico de cape para a nossa zona, julgo que sera bem melhor que o dia de hoje, pricipalmente entre as 15h e as 18h!


Preciso de os apanhar de noite em fotografia... Aqui pela nossa zona cai poucos...  Tenho acompanhado as descargas elétricas na Europa e aquela zona do Mediterrâneo na Sardenha é um paraíso!


----------



## jonas (20 Mar 2016 às 19:40)

Meteofan disse:


> Por agora vao caindo aguaceiros e por vezes alguns trovões.


Pois, a celula passou mesmo ai por cima!


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mar 2016 às 19:41)

Às 18h35...


----------



## jonas (20 Mar 2016 às 19:41)

ct2jzr disse:


> Preciso de os apanhar de noite em fotografia... Aqui pela nossa zona cai poucos...  Tenho acompanhado as descargas elétricas na Europa e aquela zona do Mediterrâneo na Sardenha é um paraíso!


Espero que tenhas boa sorte, e que eu tambem me divirta  a ver a trovoada!


----------



## jonas (20 Mar 2016 às 19:42)

Gerofil disse:


> Às 18h35...


E eu a aperciar nessa altura o espetaculo dos dois lados!


----------



## jonas (20 Mar 2016 às 19:43)

Meteofan disse:


> Foto do arco-íris que tirei ao final da tarde, com o meu telemóvel, fraca qualidade, mas estava lindo o arco íris.


Grande foto, bonito!


----------



## ct2jzr (20 Mar 2016 às 19:43)

jonas disse:


> Espero que tenhas boa sorte, e que eu tambem me divirta  a ver a trovoada!


Vocês acompanham em que radar? Eu estou a usar uma aplicação que se chama tempo &  radar.


----------



## jonas (20 Mar 2016 às 19:49)

ct2jzr disse:


> Vocês acompanham em que radar? Eu estou a usar uma aplicação que se chama tempo &  radar.


Eu estou a acompanhar o evento pelo radar do ipma.
Aqui esta:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/


----------



## ct2jzr (20 Mar 2016 às 19:51)

Não conhecia...  Pensava que não existia obrigado!


----------



## cookie (20 Mar 2016 às 19:52)

Por VC nada de especial. Um dia primaveril com algumas abertas e células a prometerem festa a sul, a norte e a este. Por VC nada de nada...


----------



## jonas (20 Mar 2016 às 19:55)

ct2jzr disse:


> Não conhecia...  Pensava que não existia obrigado!


De nada.


----------



## ct2jzr (20 Mar 2016 às 20:03)

Não caiu mais nada...


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mar 2016 às 20:09)

Mais duas fotos de uma célula a SSE daqui, zona de Lourosa:


----------



## jonas (20 Mar 2016 às 20:28)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Mais duas fotos de uma célula a SSE daqui, zona de Lourosa:


Excelentes registos fotograficos!


----------



## jonas (20 Mar 2016 às 20:35)

Gente do porto, pelo radar uma chuvada a caminho!
E pelo radar estao-se a formar celulas em terra!


----------



## Snifa (20 Mar 2016 às 20:43)

Algumas fotos que fiz à  célula deste fim de tarde, tiradas da zona do aeroporto:


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Mar 2016 às 20:57)

Foto que o meu irmão tirou em Fafe:


----------



## João Pedro (20 Mar 2016 às 21:01)

Chuva forte!


----------



## jonas (20 Mar 2016 às 21:02)

Por aqui tudo calmo!


----------



## Paelagius (20 Mar 2016 às 21:03)

É cada gota… Julgava que fosse granizo.


----------



## jonas (20 Mar 2016 às 21:08)

Paelagius disse:


> É cada gota… Julgava que fosse granizo.


Espero que amanha venha do mesmo, e ate hoje durante a noite!


----------



## cookie (20 Mar 2016 às 21:39)

E por nada...tudo calmo e 14 graus...


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Mar 2016 às 22:11)

Mais duas fotos da célula:


----------



## guimeixen (20 Mar 2016 às 22:14)

Os meus registos da célula.

Time lapse (tive que parar pois estava a ficar sem bateria)

E as fotos:



Cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## james (20 Mar 2016 às 22:50)

Cai um aguaceiro fraco por aqui.


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Mar 2016 às 23:02)

Belos registos pessoal! 


Vamos ver o que sucede amanhã, pelo menos os valores de CAPE são prometedores.


Neste momento não chove mas o céu apresenta bastantes nuvens. Mais ameno que ontem a esta hora.


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Mar 2016 às 01:48)

Chove por aqui neste momento.


----------



## james (21 Mar 2016 às 07:10)

Bom dia,

Início de semana com muitas nuvens.

Aguaceiros.

Vento fraco.

Tatual: 8 graus centígrados

P.S.  Quando me levantei, avistavam - se umas belas células para Leste. Vamos ver se surgem mais, mais logo.


----------



## jonas (21 Mar 2016 às 07:34)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Belos registos pessoal!
> 
> 
> Vamos ver o que sucede amanhã, pelo menos os valores de CAPE são prometedores.
> ...


Pelo menos entre as 12h e as 20h
Vamos la ver o que nos espera...


----------



## Snifa (21 Mar 2016 às 08:27)

Excelentes registos pessoal, vamos ver se mais logo somos de novo brindados com belas células 

Ontem acumulei* 2 mm*, hoje sigo com *0.5 mm* e 10.5 ºc actuais, vento fraco de NE.

Deixo mais um registo de ontem, este feito já de minha casa aqui no Porto pelas 19 horas direcção Leste, ambiente muito escuro com uma coloração estranha e  fantástica no céu, foi nesta altura que consegui ver alguns relâmpagos  mas não captei  nenhum


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Mar 2016 às 09:45)

Boas,
Por aqui ontem acumulou *5,1mm*, choveu durante mais de duas horas Agora céu nublado com bastantes abertas, estão *10,7ºC* e vento de NE *12km/h*

Mais duas fotos da célula, tiradas minutos depois das 18:30h


----------



## cookie (21 Mar 2016 às 10:01)

Por VC apenas pingou de madrugada. A manhã estava agradável com 13graus às 8:30. Deixo foto


----------



## RamalhoMR (21 Mar 2016 às 11:12)

Bom Dia
Manha com alguma nebulosidade e amena. A Leste vao surgindo os primeiros cúmulos. Que a radiação e entre outros factores nos tragam surpresas por aqui =) Estou com um good feeling


----------



## jonas (21 Mar 2016 às 12:23)

Aumento gradual da neblesidade ao longo da manhã
15 graus


----------



## RamalhoMR (21 Mar 2016 às 12:32)

Aguaceiro neste momento. Curta duração

P.S. Volta a cair e desta vez as pingas sao enormes.!!

"Ta a chover e a fazer sol, tao as bruxas a comer pao mol "


----------



## dopedagain (21 Mar 2016 às 12:37)

Snifa disse:


> Algumas fotos que fiz à  célula deste fim de tarde, tiradas da zona do aeroporto:


Fotos incríveis snifa, só a titulo de curiosidade que maquinas usas? tem um detalhe incrivel


----------



## guimeixen (21 Mar 2016 às 12:41)

Aguaceiro também por aqui.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Mar 2016 às 12:44)

Temperatura a subir, sigo com *15ºC* e vento fraco de Nordeste.

O céu começa a ficar mais interessante..


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Mar 2016 às 12:47)

Já começam a surgir os primeiros cumulus mais interessantes, vou agora até à casa dos meus avós, para ter uma perspectiva mais interessante.


----------



## guimeixen (21 Mar 2016 às 12:49)

Chove bem com pingas grossas.


----------



## Snifa (21 Mar 2016 às 12:50)

dopedagain disse:


> Fotos incríveis snifa, só a titulo de curiosidade que maquinas usas? tem um detalhe incrivel



Obrigado dopedagain,

A máquina é uma Canon EOS 6d, com sensor Full-Frame e as fotos foram feitas com a objectiva  Canon EF 17- 40 L.

Estas fotos vistas aqui  na net ( são uma pequena amostra ) não chegam nem perto da qualidade  dos ficheiros Raw originais ou convertidos para TIFF pois já sofreram a compressão na conversão e redimensionamento para JPEG, de qualquer modo preservam muito bem o detalhe.

Quem quiser uma máquina ( e preferir Canon ) com excelente sensor Full-Frame sem ter que pagar os 2795,00 € que custa a 5 d Mark 3, tem aqui uma excelente opção na 6D  por 1598,00 € ( apenas corpo da máquina), aliás fiz comparações com um amigo que tem a 5d Mark 3 e em termos de qualidade de imagem, usando as mesmas  lentes, aberturas, ISO, não vejo diferenças significativas, até acho que a 6 d é ligeiramente superior no controlo do ruído a altos ISO, fotos tiradas com ISO 6400 não representam um problema e mesmo com ISO puxado a 12 000  basta um pequeno ajuste no ruído e ficam perfeitamente usáveis.


----------



## dopedagain (21 Mar 2016 às 13:06)

Snifa disse:


> Obrigado dopedagain,
> 
> A máquina é uma Canon EOS 6d, com sensor Full-Frame e as fotos foram feitas com a objectiva  Canon EF 17- 40 L.
> 
> ...


Excelente! já tinha lido algo sobre esses modelos são de facto sensacionais. Mais uma vez parabéns quer pelas fotos, quer pela qualidade apresentada nas mesmas.


----------



## RamalhoMR (21 Mar 2016 às 13:12)

Volta novamente a cair um bom aguaceiro.


----------



## jonas (21 Mar 2016 às 13:21)

RamalhoMR disse:


> Volta novamente a cair um bom aguaceiro.


Que sorte, por aqui nada,mas
A paciência é uma virtude...


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Mar 2016 às 13:23)

Boas células para Sul / SSE, já com atividade elétrica 







Pessoal da zona de Aveiro :


----------



## jonas (21 Mar 2016 às 13:26)

Estão a nascer células na região norte muito rapidamente!


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Mar 2016 às 13:28)

Webcam do MeteoFermentelos:


----------



## jonas (21 Mar 2016 às 13:41)

Caíram uns chuviscos por aqui
Está a começar a ficar interessante ...


----------



## RamalhoMR (21 Mar 2016 às 13:44)

Bastante escuro mesmo em cima de mim. E volta a pingar.


----------



## cookie (21 Mar 2016 às 13:45)

Por VC o cenário é este


----------



## jonas (21 Mar 2016 às 13:46)

cookie disse:


> Por VC o cenário é este


Muito parecido com o céu que aqui esta


----------



## qwerl (21 Mar 2016 às 13:55)

Boas

Por aqui céu parcialmente nublado. É visível uma célula que chegou a ter ecos vermelhos na zona de Estarreja, segundo o radar, mas já se está a dissipar.
Vamos lá ver se hoje vem qualquer coisinha, já que ontem foi um fiasco por aqui


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Mar 2016 às 14:02)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Mais duas fotos da célula:



Magnífica, o teu local sempre a surpreender 
Continua


----------



## smpereira (21 Mar 2016 às 14:15)

Que chuvada! As gotas parecem petardos


----------



## João Pedro (21 Mar 2016 às 14:15)

Boas,

Dia soalheiro e já com algumas células aqui à volta. Numa delas vêm-se bem algumas cortinas de chuva.

Deixo também algumas fotos de ontem:



Instability. Porto, 20-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Instability. Porto, 20-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Instability. Porto, 20-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Instability. Porto, 20-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Instability. Porto, 20-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Instability. Porto, 20-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Instability. Porto, 20-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Instability. Porto, 20-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Instability. Porto, 20-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Instability. Porto, 20-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Instability. Porto, 20-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Instability. Porto, 20-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Instability. Porto, 20-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Instability. Porto, 20-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Instability. Porto, 20-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Mar 2016 às 14:16)

Bela escuridão a E/NE. Elas hoje estão a explodir bem!


----------



## smpereira (21 Mar 2016 às 14:24)

Algum granizo há mistura nesta pequena célula que passou mas que descarregou bem, já não me lembrava de ver gotas deste tamanho, foi bom para começar 
Agora o sol volta a reinar, mas já esta tudo encharcado


----------



## smpereira (21 Mar 2016 às 14:34)

Algumas fotos que tirei da célula que passou aqui por cima há instantes.


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Mar 2016 às 14:36)

A este:


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Mar 2016 às 14:43)

Começou agora a chover por aqui. Pingas grossas!


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Mar 2016 às 14:45)

Trovão agora mesmo!


----------



## RamalhoMR (21 Mar 2016 às 14:45)

Ruipedroo disse:


> A este:




Essa dai esta mesmo aqui ao lado. Vai passar de raspão.
Boa Panorâmica a tua =)


Edit: Trovão agora


----------



## jonas (21 Mar 2016 às 14:45)

Trovão !


----------



## smpereira (21 Mar 2016 às 14:49)

Mais aguaceiros a caminho.

Vista para Norte:


----------



## guimeixen (21 Mar 2016 às 14:53)

Trovão!


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Mar 2016 às 14:53)

Trovoada nesta direcção:


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Mar 2016 às 14:58)

Célula a norte começou agora a rugir bem. São seguidinhos!


----------



## RamalhoMR (21 Mar 2016 às 15:08)

A célula a sul tem rugido e bem. A Este esta escuro, e a Norte não consigo ver nada.... Mas o ambiente esse, esta fantástico


----------



## smpereira (21 Mar 2016 às 15:21)

Já ronca ao longe para Este, muito escuro.


----------



## smpereira (21 Mar 2016 às 15:25)

Este:


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Mar 2016 às 15:29)

A sul há pouco:






A célula a norte calou-se depois de ter soltado aí umas dez descargas ou mais.


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Mar 2016 às 15:30)

Mal falei sai outro grande ronco. Até estremeceu o chão!


----------



## smpereira (21 Mar 2016 às 15:31)

Os roncos são cada vez mais audíveis, mas a parte mais intensa desta célula deverá passar mais a este, mas ronca bem e já apresenta ecos roxo.


----------



## jonas (21 Mar 2016 às 15:35)

Por aqui ouvem-se roncos ao longe!


----------



## kikofra (21 Mar 2016 às 15:36)

Ouvem-se trovões e trovões


----------



## smpereira (21 Mar 2016 às 15:37)

Esta é potente, ronca bem , muitos trovões seguidos, mas como dizia a parte pior a passar mais a este. É a célula que pus há pouco fotos.
Ps: A célula ficou ainda mais potente!


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Mar 2016 às 15:38)

Trovões vindos de Leste


----------



## jonas (21 Mar 2016 às 15:40)

Trovão a sul!


----------



## jonas (21 Mar 2016 às 15:40)

smpereira disse:


> Esta é potente, ronca bem , muitos trovões seguidos, mas como dizia a parte pior a passar mais a este. É a célula que pus há pouco fotos.
> Ps: A célula ficou ainda mais potente!


Venham mais células como essa!


----------



## kikofra (21 Mar 2016 às 15:42)

Começa q chover com pingas grossas...
Relâmpago brutal


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Mar 2016 às 15:43)

Trovoada neste momento, vou fotografar


----------



## smpereira (21 Mar 2016 às 15:44)

jonas disse:


> Venham mais células como essa!



É verdade, esta não brinca, trás trovoada com fartura  muito bom o ambiente! 
Primavera a bombar !


----------



## jonas (21 Mar 2016 às 15:44)

Por aqui parou
Mas ao de vir mais células ...


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Mar 2016 às 15:50)

Frame de vídeo de uma descarga há cerca de 45 min, de uma célula a NO:


----------



## smpereira (21 Mar 2016 às 15:56)

Aqui desta célula praticamente nem choveu, foi mais concentrada, mas muitos trovões e o céu espetacular


----------



## jonas (21 Mar 2016 às 15:57)

Célula a aproximar-se 
Preta, muito escuro e com trovoada muito probabalmente


----------



## smpereira (21 Mar 2016 às 16:01)

Céus magníficos


----------



## jonas (21 Mar 2016 às 16:11)

Por aqui acalmou!


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Mar 2016 às 16:25)

Céu negro para o interior, célula em aproximação!


----------



## cookie (21 Mar 2016 às 16:29)

ouvi um ronco bem lá ao longe, choveu e pouco e já parou.


----------



## qwerl (21 Mar 2016 às 16:30)

Grande trovoada que passou por aqui, foi mais de meia hora a trovejar constantemente. Chuva não foi muita mas mesmo assim ainda caiu um bom aguaceiro


----------



## jonas (21 Mar 2016 às 16:36)

Tudo calmo...


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Mar 2016 às 17:10)

Frame de à pouco da célula entre Argoncilhe e Fiães 

Vista de Espinho para Este


----------



## ct2jzr (21 Mar 2016 às 17:26)

Bela imagem Parabéns!


----------



## dopedagain (21 Mar 2016 às 17:48)

@james  que se passa aí em viana? não me recordo de ouvir tantas descargas consecutivas!!


----------



## 1337 (21 Mar 2016 às 17:54)

Meu deus, passou mesmo de raspão, já tem eco ROXO no radar, descargas consecutivas aqui perto


----------



## Snifa (21 Mar 2016 às 17:55)

Célula pequena mas potente ali entre  Ponte de Lima e Viana do Castelo 

Apresenta ecos roxos no radar:


----------



## RamalhoMR (21 Mar 2016 às 17:56)

Estava agora a reparar nessa célula a caminho de Viana do Castelo. Eco Roxo e já são varias descargas

Por Braga apenas chove de momento.


----------



## 1337 (21 Mar 2016 às 18:14)

Vem a segunda ronda, já pinga grosso


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Mar 2016 às 18:23)

Quero fotografar trovoada à noite, poderei contar com isso hoje?


----------



## dopedagain (21 Mar 2016 às 18:25)

1337 disse:


> Meu deus, passou mesmo de raspão, já tem eco ROXO no radar, descargas consecutivas aqui perto


Confirmo! estava em Ponte de lima e presenciei.


----------



## guimeixen (21 Mar 2016 às 18:28)

Um frame de um relâmpago que ainda consegui apanhar:



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Mar 2016 às 19:02)

Vi há pouco provavelmente o melhor pôr do sol da minha vida. Que obra de arte. Mais logo ponho fotos.


----------



## cm3pt (21 Mar 2016 às 19:13)

Desculpem sair da minha zona, mas ja agora gostaria de salientar aquela que, tanto quanto me pareceu foi a bomba do dia. 168.7 KA. Alguém ouviu? É na zona de Barcelos, a oeste da A3.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Mar 2016 às 19:22)

Relâmpago a O/ONO !


----------



## qwerl (21 Mar 2016 às 19:40)

Não choveu mais o resto da tarde, no entanto a trovoada a meio da tarde valeu por tudo 
*2,0mm* acumulados em Ovar hoje


----------



## João Pedro (21 Mar 2016 às 19:41)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Vi há pouco provavelmente o melhor pôr do sol da minha vida. Que obra de arte. Mais logo ponho fotos.


Estive a fazer o mesmo hoje! Esteve bem bonito! E quando já estava a vir embora e com a máquina guardada é que caiu um valente raio!


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Mar 2016 às 19:41)

3 Relâmpagos vistos para oeste, está difícil captá-los..


----------



## james (21 Mar 2016 às 19:56)

dopedagain disse:


> @james  que se passa aí em viana? não me recordo de ouvir tantas descargas consecutivas!!




Já tenho net de novo.  Brutal a célula que passou à pouco por aqui! Parecia o Apocalipse.  Foram não sei quantos trovões seguidos, autênticas bombas, os relâmpagos parecia que entravam dentro de casa, já não me lembro de uma trovoada assim. 

Fiquei sem net, sem rede de telemóvel, sem luz elétrica... 

Incrível...


----------



## 1337 (21 Mar 2016 às 19:57)

A aproximação da monstruosa célula que passou cá de raspão, com eco roxo no radar.


----------



## Snifa (21 Mar 2016 às 20:04)

Alguns clarões visíveis para Oeste 

Cá fica o registo  que fiz ao pôr do sol de hoje visto aqui do Marquês, valeu mais pelas cores  em si do que por formações  nebulosas espectaculares:


----------



## dopedagain (21 Mar 2016 às 20:27)

james disse:


> Já tenho net de novo.  Brutal a célula que passou à pouco por aqui! Parecia o Apocalipse.  Foram não sei quantos trovões seguidos, autênticas bombas, os relâmpagos parecia que entravam dentro de casa, já não me lembro de uma trovoada assim.
> 
> Fiquei sem net, sem rede de telemóvel, sem luz elétrica...
> 
> Incrível...


Foi entre vitorino das donas e Geraz do lima, fica aqui o que essa célula deixou pareciam Berlindes!











Fotos de uma amiga que morava na zona.


----------



## cookie (21 Mar 2016 às 21:00)

Fotos de tarde


----------



## ct2jzr (21 Mar 2016 às 21:28)

Concordo foi um por do sol e pêras aqui pelo porto.  Mas nada de especial em células...  
Existe algum Ponto na cidade do Porto que uma pessoa esteja protegida para fotografar relâmpagos?


----------



## james (21 Mar 2016 às 21:39)

Por aqui, está uma bela noite de luar percorrida por muitas nuvens.

Este evento, por aqui, superou as minhas expectativas. Magníficas formações nublosas,bastante atividade elétrica,  alguns aguaceiros fortes... 

Venha o próximo evento...


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Mar 2016 às 22:10)

Célula que passou a SE / SSE daqui, esta tarde, foram audíveis vários trovões 














Radar:





Panorâmica ( tlm ) :




Deixo aqui frames de video que fiz com o telemóvel, onde são visíveis alguns relâmpagos:


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Mar 2016 às 23:54)

Boas,

Estive cerca de duas horas a escolher e a editar as muitas fotos de hoje. Que dia. Que evento. Tirei cerca de 300 fotos nestes três dias. Calhou mesmo bem, ainda por cima estou de férias esta semana. Acabou por não acontecer nada de especial por aqui mas para mim basta ver umas belas torres e já estou satisfeito. 

O acumulado é de *4,5 mm*.



Fotos de hoje:


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 23:58)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Estive cerca de duas horas a escolher e a editar as muitas fotos de hoje. Que dia. Que evento. Tirei cerca de 300 fotos nestes três dias. Calhou mesmo bem, ainda por cima estou de férias esta semana. Acabou por não acontecer nada de especial por aqui mas para mim basta ver umas belas torres e já estou satisfeito.
> 
> ...


Sem palavras...
Quando for grande quero ser como tu!!


----------



## criz0r (22 Mar 2016 às 00:03)

Pessoal, trabalho fantástico da vossa parte, parabéns e nós agradecemos!


----------



## João Pedro (22 Mar 2016 às 00:17)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Estive cerca de duas horas a escolher e a editar as muitas fotos de hoje. Que dia. Que evento. Tirei cerca de 300 fotos nestes três dias. Calhou mesmo bem, ainda por cima estou de férias esta semana. Acabou por não acontecer nada de especial por aqui mas para mim basta ver umas belas torres e já estou satisfeito.
> 
> ...


Pá... BRUTAIS! Que maravilha de fotos!  
Parabéns e obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Mar 2016 às 00:44)

Miguel96 disse:


> Magnífica, o teu local sempre a surpreender
> Continua





Tiagolco disse:


> Sem palavras...
> Quando for grande quero ser como tu!!





João Pedro disse:


> Pá... BRUTAIS! Que maravilha de fotos!
> Parabéns e obrigado pela partilha!



Obrigado Miguel, Tiago e João Pedro. 


Cumps


----------



## João Pedro (22 Mar 2016 às 00:46)

Bom, deixo também as fotos do fim do dia junto ao Atlântico:



Sunset. Porto, 21-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 21-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 21-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 21-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 21-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 21-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 21-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 21-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 21-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Mar 2016 às 01:05)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom, deixo também as fotos do fim do dia junto ao Atlântico:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Como sempre belas e inspiradoras!


----------



## Paelagius (22 Mar 2016 às 01:37)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom, deixo também as fotos do fim do dia junto ao Atlântico:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunset. Porto, 21-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr



Esta está incrível! Sem olhar ao céu, talvez pela sua composição e a reflexão da luz a destacar a textura da rocha. 



Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Estive cerca de duas horas a escolher e a editar as muitas fotos de hoje. Que dia.



E que dia! É um entusiasmo imenso no momento — a selecção nem tanto.

Bem tentamos evitar as distrações. Mas este enquadramento com os cabos confere profundidade de campo. 

Que contrastes. Julgo nunca ter visto algo semelhante.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Mar 2016 às 02:30)

Paelagius disse:


> Esta está incrível! Sem olhar ao céu, talvez pela sua composição e a reflexão da luz a destacar a textura da rocha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado. Este pôr do sol proporcionou de facto um misto de cores que acho que nunca tinha visto. Mal vi que o sol ia incidir nas células em dissipação sai logo em busca de um local com vista desimpedida para oeste. Valeu a pena.


----------



## ct2jzr (22 Mar 2016 às 09:32)

Parabéns a todos! Belas fotos.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Mar 2016 às 12:03)

Boas,

Hoje com céu limpo, mínima foi de *7,2ºC*

Neste momento sigo com *15,1ºC* com vento fraco de* W / WSW
*
Foto que tirei ontem ao final da tarde:




Obrigado a todos que partilharam fotos!  Temos excelentes fotógrafos aqui no Fórum


----------



## cookie (22 Mar 2016 às 14:47)

Fotos fabulosasssss!
Panorama de agora


----------



## Dax (22 Mar 2016 às 14:48)

Obrigado a todos os fotógrafos!

Fantásticas!

Abraço!


----------



## qwerl (22 Mar 2016 às 19:45)

Boas

Dia de sol, que deu lugar a uma camada de nuvens baixas que chegaram a meio da tarde.
Tatual: *14,2ºC *e vento fraco


----------



## qwerl (23 Mar 2016 às 20:33)

Boas

Mais um dia sem grande história, céu pouco nublado, mais nublado para o interior, e nortada moderada, naturalmente mais intensa quanto mais próximo do mar.
Tmínima de *10,5ºC*
Tatual de *12,5ºC*


----------



## james (24 Mar 2016 às 13:24)

Boa tarde, 

Está um dia com o céu a ficar nublado por nuvens altas. 

Está um dia fresco também,com algum vento. 

Tatual: 11 graus


----------



## João Pedro (24 Mar 2016 às 13:54)

Boas,

Muito sol e alguns cirrus pelo Porto. 14,1ºC neste momento.


----------



## cookie (24 Mar 2016 às 15:29)

Não fosse o vento gelado e o dia seria maravilhoso, mas assim está frioooo...brrrrr...


----------



## qwerl (24 Mar 2016 às 17:53)

Boas

As nuvens altas já taparam o sol por aqui.
Estão *14,1ºC *e um vento fresco.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Mar 2016 às 22:21)

Boa noite,

Noite de luar pelo Porto com alguma nebulosidade. Está frescote, com os 11,3ºC atuais.


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Mar 2016 às 22:42)

Boa noite,

Dia de céu limpo, as nuvens altas foram aparecendo durante a tarde. 

Extremos de hoje: *7,5ºC* / *14ºC*
Neste momento 10ºC com vento fraco de Noroeste. Imagem satélite visível a frente em aproximação


----------



## james (25 Mar 2016 às 00:33)

Boa noite,

Por aqui estava até à pouco uma espetacular noite de Lua cheia.  Digo estava, pois o céu ficou nublado de repente, já se notam mesmo algumas nuvens negras mais ao longe. 

Está frio também, Tatual de 6 graus. Mas a sensação térmica é mais baixa, talvez devido à elevada HR.


----------



## qwerl (25 Mar 2016 às 12:08)

Boas

Manhã de céu muito nublado
Tmínima de *6,0ºC*


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Mar 2016 às 14:26)

Por aqui já chove

Sigo com *11,8ºC* e vento de* SW 17km/h*


----------



## smpereira (25 Mar 2016 às 15:25)

Por aqui também já vai chuviscando, muito fino mas vai caindo!
Céu muito nublado e tempo fresco.
O vento vai soprando por vezes moderado de Sudoeste.


----------



## james (25 Mar 2016 às 15:59)

Boa tarde, 

Tarde de Chuva fraca. 

Vento fraco a moderado. 

Tatual: 11 graus


----------



## james (25 Mar 2016 às 16:59)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade, já com algumas rajadas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Mar 2016 às 17:04)

Fotos da convecção de terça-feira no interior do país, vista do parque da cidade do Porto:
(Desculpem o atraso)
































Nunca é demais dizer que o Porto é uma cidade linda!  Céu limpo na quarta-feira:


----------



## james (25 Mar 2016 às 17:34)

Cada vez mais chuva e vento! ￼

A chuva fustiga bem as janelas, tarde de temporal por aqui...


----------



## stormy (25 Mar 2016 às 23:33)

Meus caros, aqui do litoral norte, atenção que amanhã a frente fria poderá ser interessante em alguns pontos.

Os perfis verticais previstos pelo GFS assim como as condições dinâmicas são interessantes, muito shear com componente rotacional nos níveis baixos, ventos fortes em toda a coluna da troposfera e condições de instabilidade modestas nos primeiros 3-4km ( 100-150J/kg de LLCAPE).

Poderão surgir algumas estruturas convectivas pouco profundas ( EL em torno aos -10ºC) mas bem organizadas, com segmentos em arco e mesmo estruturas rotativas em areas de maior helicidade vertical e horizontal.


----------



## smpereira (26 Mar 2016 às 00:03)

Boa noite,

Noite húmida com alguma chuva fraca/ chuvisco. A temperatura mantém se estável nos 11.4ºC e humidade nos 95%

Acumulado de 2.6mm


----------



## james (26 Mar 2016 às 01:21)

Chove bem, puxada a bastante vento! 

Noite de invernia por aqui!

EDIT:  chove com grande intensidade agora!


----------



## Snifa (26 Mar 2016 às 10:23)

Bom dia,
chove bem e puxada a vento, algum nevoeiro 

*8.4 mm* acumulados, 12.6 ºc actuais.


----------



## james (26 Mar 2016 às 12:28)

Bom dia, 

Dia de muita chuva e vento por aqui! 

Grande chuvada que está cair neste momento!


----------



## james (26 Mar 2016 às 12:45)

Cai um autêntico dilúvio!!!


----------



## Snifa (26 Mar 2016 às 12:57)

Muita chuva por aqui neste momento, *11 mm* acumulados 

*1212,1 mm* desde  01/10/2015


----------



## smpereira (26 Mar 2016 às 13:06)

Chove muito neste momento, mais uma frente a passar pelo litoral  céu muito fechado e algum nevoeiro, vento moderado


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Mar 2016 às 14:06)

Boas,

Tempo fechado com chuva e nevoeiro, vou com *8,1mm* acumulados

Neste momento estão *12,6ºC* e vento de* SSW *a *42km/h *rajadas fortes, pressão atmosférica a descer, *1018,1hpa
*


----------



## james (26 Mar 2016 às 15:24)

Chove intensamente de novo.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Mar 2016 às 16:11)

Boa tarde.

Por cá temos períodos de chuva moderada, por vezes de maior intensidade.
O vento sopra moderado com rajadas.
O *acumulado* vai nos *25,4 mm*.
O céu apresenta-se encoberto neste momento.


*A todos desejo uma Santa Páscoa *​


----------



## Snifa (26 Mar 2016 às 18:09)

Boas, 

Chove bem, sigo com *16 mm* acumulados, está mais fresco com 10.3 ºc actuais.


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Mar 2016 às 19:15)

Depois de um dia algo chuvoso, eis que abre ao fim da tarde e surge mais um bonito pôr do sol. Desta vez teve que ser com o telemóvel


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Mar 2016 às 20:38)

Boa noite,
Bela frente,  acumulado de hoje está nos *10,9mm *

Rajada máxima de* 84km/h* às 11:05h. Agora com céu nublado e *9,9ºC* com vento já de Oeste.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Mar 2016 às 21:27)

Boas,

O vento vai aumentando de intensidade pelo Porto. A chuva virá mais tarde. 12,7ºC neste momento e 0,25 mm acumulados.
Ontem o acumulado ficou-se pelos 5,3 mm. No regresso ao Porto, pelas 17h30, ainda apanhei um aguaceiro moderado na A1.


----------



## james (28 Mar 2016 às 02:00)

Boa noite, 

Noite de muita chuva e com vento muito forte! 

Verdadeiro temporal! 

Tatual: 11 graus centígrados


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Mar 2016 às 04:34)

Grande temporal por aqui. A fazer inveja a muitas situações de inverno. A chuva bate com toda a força na janela com a ajuda do vento.


----------



## ampa62 (28 Mar 2016 às 08:15)

Bom dia. Por Covas uma noite de bastante chuva com 47.2 mm acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2016 às 08:16)

Bom dia,

muita chuva por aqui, persistente e por vezes forte, sigo com* 22.4 mm* acumulados 

O mês já ultrapassa os 100 mm com* 100,8 mm* até ao momento 

11.9ºc actuais e algum nevoeiro.


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2016 às 08:57)

Chuva e mais chuva, até faz "fumo" nos telhados


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2016 às 09:24)

Atingi agora os *30 mm* 

Não pára de chover 

*31.2 mm* no ISEP:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/index.html


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2016 às 10:13)

Chove como se não houvesse amanhã


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2016 às 10:21)

Que dilúvio, *40 mm *atingidos agora


----------



## smpereira (28 Mar 2016 às 10:36)

Chuva, chuva e mais chuva, só água  cai sem parar e a intensidade com que cai, dilúvio autêntico, dia completamente invernil


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Mar 2016 às 11:42)

Bom dia.

Eis que a chuva marca o passo das horas nesta 2ª feira de Páscoa.
Pena daqueles que fazem o compasso Pascal neste dia, mas isto é mesmo assim...
A chuva tem sido moderada, com períodos de maior intensidade, mas regular.
O *acumulado* está agora nos *67,6 mm*, acima do esperado - em menos de 12h.
O vento, depois de ter soprado com maior intensidade até final da madrugada, sopra agora moderado de SSO.
O céu naturalmente apresenta-se encoberto.

Para o mês de* março* já tenho um acumulado de* 207,4 mm* e no ano hidrológico o total já está em *1797,1 mm* (passam a ser assim 3 dos últimos 5 anos hidrológicos acima do normal - ver assinatura).


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mar 2016 às 12:01)

Boas,
Por aqui chuva moderada por vezes forte puxada a vento, *27,2mm* acumulados até ao momento.

Vento a soprar forte de SW com rajadas, máxima de *74km/h* às 4:40h da manhã.

Sigo com *11,7ºC* e* 99%* de Humidade, a pressão vai subindo.

Imagem radar atual :


----------



## ampa62 (28 Mar 2016 às 12:40)

Por aqui por Covas, este tornou-se, para já, o terceiro dia mais chuvoso de 2016.Neste momento com 58,9 mm acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2016 às 13:26)

Boas,

a chuva continua a cair, sigo com *48.2 mm* acumulados, já está tudo bem encharcado e com alguns lençóis de água que mais parecem lagos, é o que dá não desentupirem as sarjetas.. 

Tempo muito fechado, o vento sopra moderado de SW.

12.7 ºc actuais.

*49 mm *no ISEP:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/index.html


----------



## João Pedro (28 Mar 2016 às 13:27)

Boa tarde,

Dia cinzento e muito molhado pelo Porto. 21,84 mm acumulados aqui por Lordelo. 12,8ºC neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2016 às 14:02)

Chuvada agora e com gotas grossas, o ISEP já ultrapassa os 50 mm, por aqui pouco falta 

Entretanto, em Paços de Ferreira, a estação do Aristocrata segue com uns expressivos *74.93 mm*:

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOPA2#history


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mar 2016 às 14:52)

*Derrocada de muro corta EN 108 em Gondomar*​
A derrocada de um muro obrigou a cortar, esta segunda-feira, a EN 108 ao trânsito em Zebreiros, no concelho de Gondomar. O aluimento aconteceu pelas 12.40 horas.

Os Bombeiros Voluntários de Valbom foram mobilizados para o local do aluimento, que fica a cerca de um quilómetro da ponte de Foz de Sousa. Por razões de segurança, a GNR de Penafiel determinou o encerramento daquele troço da estrada nacional ao trânsito.

A queda do muro arrastou dois postes de eletricidade. Um ficou caído e outro está suspenso. A equipa da EDP está a proceder à reparação em Zebreiros, para que a circulação de viaturas possa ser retomada.

O aluimento não fez vítimas.

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...o=Gondomar&Option=Interior&content_id=5097626


----------



## ampa62 (28 Mar 2016 às 15:08)

Por Covas, chuva com 64 mm acumulados.

Há uma estação em Vouzela que tem 304 mm acumulados no dia!! Deve ser um problema de unidades...

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUVO3


----------



## dopedagain (28 Mar 2016 às 15:09)

*28.03.2016 10:30 


Jovens resgatados junto ao rio Âncora*

Estavam encurralados devido à subida do nível das águas. Os bombeiros municipais e voluntários de Viana do Castelo resgataram nove jovens que ficaram esta segunda-feira isolados num vale, na freguesia de Amonde, após a subida das águas do rio Âncora. De acordo com fonte dos bombeiros municipais, os jovens "encontram-se bem". De acordo com a mesma fonte as operações de resgate tiveram início às 09h32 e foram dadas como terminadas cerca das 13h30, não que houvesse necessidade de assistência hospitalar a qualquer um deles. Em declarações à Lusa, o comandante dos Bombeiros Municipais de Viana do Castelo, António Cruz, adiantou que se trata de "um vale encaixado entre várias linhas de água que derivam numa represa muito utilizada para nadar". Aquela zona é localmente conhecida como "Pincho" e, sobretudo no verão, é muito frequentada por banhistas. 



mais em

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/portugal/detalhe/grupo_de_jovens_encurralados_junto_ao_rio.html


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mar 2016 às 15:17)

Mapa acumulados nas estações amadoras do Wunderground


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mar 2016 às 15:20)

Estação de Castro Laboreiro leva *59,4mm* acumulados 

Link : http://www.weatherlink.com/user/ecp/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## james (28 Mar 2016 às 15:46)

Boa tarde, 

Por aqui vai chuviscando, puxada  a algum vento. Sempre dá para os Compassos não se molhar tanto, é comum em muitas localidades do Alto Minho os Compassos ir hoje às casas. 

Impressionante o que choveu entre as 2/11 H, com vento muito forte à mistura.  Quase sempre a chover torrencialmente. ￼￼￼ 

Tatual: 13 graus


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Mar 2016 às 16:57)

Boa tarde.

Por Paços de Ferreira o acumulado segue em* 89,6 mm.*
Estou junto ao mar de momento (Matosinhos).
Apenas há a registar o vento moderado, o céu encoberto e o chuvisco fraco e intermitente.


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2016 às 18:03)

Boa tarde, 

*56.4 mm* acumulados por aqui, muito nevoeiro e volta a chover depois de uma pequena pausa


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2016 às 18:55)

Chuvada neste momento  

*57.4 mm* e a subir 

12.4 ºc


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2016 às 19:16)

Nevoeiro fechado e chuva por vezes intensa, *59.6 mm* acumulados. 

O ISEP já ultrapassa os 60 mm, segue agora com *61.7 mm *

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/

Paços de Ferreira ( Aristocrata) com *93.73mm *

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOPA2#history


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Mar 2016 às 22:06)

Snifa disse:


> Nevoeiro fechado e chuva por vezes intensa
> Paços de Ferreira ( Aristocrata) com *93.73mm *


Mantem-se as mesmas condições.
Com isso o *acumulado* vai subindo e já ultrapassou os 100 mm: *103,4 mm.*
Sinceramente não contava com tanta precipitação. Uma situação com o seu quê de anormal, por ter vários episódios de acumulados diários superiores a 100 mm em poucos meses....


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2016 às 22:59)

*63.4 mm* acumulados por aqui. 

12.2 ºc actuais


----------



## james (28 Mar 2016 às 23:30)

Mais uma noite de chuva e vento. 

Tatual: 12 graus


----------



## João Pedro (28 Mar 2016 às 23:40)

Vai chovendo fraco pelo Porto. 27,69 mm acumulados e 12,7ºC neste momento.


----------



## james (28 Mar 2016 às 23:43)

João Pedro disse:


> Vai chovendo fraco pelo Porto. 27,69 mm acumulados e 12,7ºC neste momento.




Desculpa lá a pergunta, mas acho um pouco estranho tanta discrepância de valores de precipitação com o membro Snifa.
Do Marquês ao Campo Alegre é um pulinho.
Cump.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Mar 2016 às 00:15)

james disse:


> Desculpa lá a pergunta, mas acho um pouco estranho tanta discrepância de valores de precipitação com o membro Snifa.
> Do Marquês ao Campo Alegre é um pulinho.
> Cump.


O Marquês fica 100 metros mais alto do que a zona em que está a estação de Lordelo, e fazem bastante diferença pelos vistos. No início também achava estranho mas depois fui observando as imagens de radar com mais atenção e, de facto, a chuva é sempre mais fraca aqui pela faixa atlântica do Porto (vivo na parte mais baixa do Campo Alegre). É claro que a estação também pode não estar na melhor localização, não é minha e nunca a vi.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Mar 2016 às 00:55)

Boa noite.

O *acumulado* desta 2ª feira ficou nos *105,4 mm*.
Vai o mês com *245,3 mm*.
Desde o dia 1 de janeiro o acumulado é de uns expressivos *1343,6 mm*.

Neste momento mantêm-se o céu encoberto, com o teto de nuvens mais alto que durante o dia.
O vento sopra moderado de SSO.
Vai chovendo, fraco, de forma intermitente.



james disse:


> Desculpa lá a pergunta, mas acho um pouco estranho tanta discrepância de valores de precipitação com o membro Snifa.
> Do Marquês ao Campo Alegre é um pulinho.
> Cump.


Hoje estive junto ao mar.
Todo o caminho até à beira-mar tive precipitação, sendo a intensidade menor conforme me ia aproximando do litoral. Observei que os últimos 500 mts (+/-) até chegar à praia já tinha apenas chuvisco ou mesmo sem chover junto ao areal.
A zona do Campo Alegre, nomeadamente a mais próxima do rio e do litoral é bem mais baixa que a zona da constituição ou a Praça do Marquês. Por isso acho razoável que por vezes hajam diferenças assinaláveis nos acumulados entre estes zonas. Conheço-as razoavelmente bem e, da experiência que tive nos anos que por ali andei, observei na zona alta da cidade mais chuva que noutras zonas próximas do mar.
Efectivamente as estações meteorológicas ajudam muito a estabelecer as especificidades micro-climáticas dentro de uma cidade como é a do Porto.


----------



## james (29 Mar 2016 às 01:13)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> O *acumulado* desta 2ª feira ficou nos *105,4 mm*.
> Vai o mês com *245,3 mm*.
> ...




Realmente, pensando bem, a cidade do Porto tem diferenças de altitude consideráveis, com muitos ambientes distintos, propícios à formação de micro - climas.


----------



## james (29 Mar 2016 às 01:33)

Chove com grande intensidade, puxada a muito vento!


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Mar 2016 às 06:29)

Bem, mas que temporal lá fora!!


Acabei de acordar com o som da chuva torrencial. Também algum  vento faz a chuva bater na persiana!


----------



## Paelagius (29 Mar 2016 às 06:54)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Bem, mas que temporal lá fora!!
> 
> 
> Acabei de acordar com o som da chuva torrencial. Também algum  vento faz a chuva bater na persiana!



Por aqui, pouco chove mas o vento tem vindo a aumentar intensidade.


----------



## Snifa (29 Mar 2016 às 08:17)

Bom dia,

*8 mm* acumulados durante a madrugada, neste momento já chove, tempo muito fechado com algum nevoeiro e o vento assobia nas janelas vindo de SSW.

12.5 ºc actuais com 98 % de HR.


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Mar 2016 às 08:31)

Bom dia,

Junto ao Hospital de São João com chuva modera  e vento neste momento. 

Penso que em Gaia o vento estava mais intenso.


----------



## Snifa (29 Mar 2016 às 08:46)

Chove com intensidade neste momento 

EDIT: até faz "fumo", que chuvada


----------



## Topê (29 Mar 2016 às 11:47)

Março está a ser bem chuvoso para o NW


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Mar 2016 às 12:10)

Boas,

Madrugada muito chuvosa por aqui. Até gostava de saber quanto caiu mas os dados do IPMA continuam indisponíveis.

Neste momento céu encoberto mas sem chuva.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Mar 2016 às 12:19)

Bom dia. 



Topê disse:


> Março está a ser bem chuvoso para o NW



De facto assim é.
Ainda há 1 semana questionava-me se chegaria ao normal, mas já ultrapassei (dupliquei...). E o mês ainda não acabou.
Um final de mês interessante. E amanhã haverá neve a cotas médias...

Resta dizer que a madrugada e manhã trouxeram chuva moderada com períodos de maior intensidade.
O acumulado está nos 34,8 mm.
O céu mantém-se encoberto e parou de chover.
O vento sopra entre o fraco a moderado agora.


----------



## ampa62 (29 Mar 2016 às 12:54)

Bom dia, por aqui por Covas sigo com 12,2ºC.
Em termos de pluviosidade: 22.1 mm acumulados até agora, 220,2 mm em Março, 1121,6 mm desde 1 de Janeiro.


----------



## Topê (29 Mar 2016 às 13:15)

ampa62 disse:


> , 1121,6 mm desde 1 de Janeiro.



 o Litoral Norte abusa o curioso é que estes valores são muito frequentes diria ano sim ano não ou de dois em dois anos.


----------



## Snifa (29 Mar 2016 às 13:32)

Mais uma estatística 

Por aqui *901,2 mm* desde 1/01/2016, o que a dividir pelo nº de dias desde então ( 89 ) dá uma média de *10,1*.... *mm* por dia  

O ano hidrológico ( desde 01/10/2015 ) segue com *1282,5 mm * ( a média anual do Porto anda pelos 1200 e qualquer coisa mm )

Hoje sigo com *13.2 mm* até ao momento, o vento sopra com rajadas de SW, 13.5 ºc actuais.

Amanhã mais um boa frente em perspetiva


----------



## cookie (29 Mar 2016 às 14:27)

Manhã de temporal com vento moderado a forte e chuva persistente. Às 8:30 a estação marcava 13,9 graus.


----------



## jonas (29 Mar 2016 às 15:10)

Céu encoberto
13.5graus
Manhã com períodos de chuva por vezes fortes


----------



## ampa62 (29 Mar 2016 às 17:14)

Grão a grão enche a galinha o papo....neste caso gota a gota...

30.5 mm acumulados até ao momento, num dia com bastante vento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Mar 2016 às 18:10)

Boas,

Os dados do IPMA lá reapareceram depois de mais de 24H. 

Sigo com *43,1 mm *até ao momento. 


Por agora sem chuva e com vento fraco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Mar 2016 às 18:20)

Boas,
Já com céu limpo para Sul e Oeste , o vento vai enfraquecendo. Acumulados *4,6mm* hoje e *40,1mm* ontem.

Satélite atual:






Sigo com *12,9ºC* e vento de SSW a *29km/h* , rajada máxima foi de *66km/h.*


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Mar 2016 às 18:43)

Ontem o acumulado foi de *53,7 mm*, juntando ao de hoje são quase 100 mm nestes dois dias.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Mar 2016 às 23:34)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia de chuva pelo Porto, descobrindo para o final do dia dando ainda uma boa oportunidade ao sol para banhar a cidade com os seus calorosos e luminosos raios. Soube bem depois de um dia cinzentão! 
O acumulado ficou-se pelos 5,33 mm. Máxima de 14,5ºC e mínima de 12,6ºC, que é a temperatura atual, com 99% de HR.


----------



## james (30 Mar 2016 às 02:05)

Boa noite, 

Noite de grande ventania, algumas nuvens já a surgir de NO. 

Tatual: 11 graus


----------



## jonas (30 Mar 2016 às 10:05)

Céu totalmente encoberto por aqui
12 graus


----------



## panzer4 (30 Mar 2016 às 12:48)

boas a todos..nao percebi estes avisos por parte do IPMA ...sao 13h ,estao 13 graus ,por aqui (Lousada) e mesmo nas zonas onde e suposto cair neve,(marao etc) estao 10 graus...com estas temperaturas é difícil nevar...estranho....


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (30 Mar 2016 às 12:59)

panzer4 disse:


> boas a todos..nao percebi estes avisos por parte do IPMA ...sao 13h ,estao 13 graus ,por aqui (Lousada) e mesmo nas zonas onde e suposto cair neve,(marao etc) estao 10 graus...com estas temperaturas é difícil nevar...estranho....



hehe A frente fria ainda está "longe", tem calma. A precipitação ainda vai no mar. Até lá a temperatura sobe, depois ao final da tarde será uma descida muito brusca. No entanto não é bem como o IPMA prevê, um "nevão" cotas de 400/600 metros. Será mais 600/800. O potencial para neve a cotas mais baixas seria entre o final da madrugada/início da manhã de amanhã Quinta, mas a precipitação poderá escassear nessa altura infelizmente.


----------



## Snifa (30 Mar 2016 às 13:06)

panzer4 disse:


> boas a todos..nao percebi estes avisos por parte do IPMA ...sao 13h ,estao 13 graus ,por aqui (Lousada) e mesmo nas zonas onde e suposto cair neve,(marao etc) estao 10 graus...com estas temperaturas é difícil nevar...estranho....



A frente ainda vem longe, mas já é bem visível no radar,  tem um deslocamento lento e lá para o meio da tarde deverá começar a chover aqui no Norte:







Sigo com 14.2 ºc actuais, o tombo na temperatura vai ser grande depois da frente passar. 

Vento SSW 19 Km/h.


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Mar 2016 às 13:26)

Boas,

Por aqui céu nublado, sigo com* 13,4ºC* e vento de Sudoeste a *29km/h* e com rajadas fortes


----------



## james (30 Mar 2016 às 13:40)

Para já,  as previsões já estão a pecar por atraso.
Apenas alguma nebulosidade média/alta, algum vento mas nada de extraordinário, 14 graus.
Vamos ver se não vai ser um grande tiro ao lado.


Tendo em conta as previsões( gravosas e  de um evento  tão rápido ) e vendo como o tempo está, estou  a aguardar um grande fenómeno para hoje.


----------



## jonas (30 Mar 2016 às 13:43)

16 graus, está um ar abafado


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Mar 2016 às 13:47)

Vento de SSW a aumentar de intensidade, sopra a *34km/h* com rajadas de *56km/h* 

Pressão atmosférica a descer.


----------



## Snifa (30 Mar 2016 às 14:09)

O vento aumentou de intensidade, de um momento para o outro começou a assobiar nas janelas vindo de Sul, é a frente cada vez mais próxima


----------



## jonas (30 Mar 2016 às 14:12)

Está a chover!
Primeiro aguaceiro do dia!
Temperatura em queda:14 graus, já esteve nos 15,5


----------



## smpereira (30 Mar 2016 às 14:29)

Tudo muito calmo por aqui, algum vento, algum sol, nuvens médias/ altas , para já um dia tímido primaveril, mais logo tudo será diferente, aguardemos


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Mar 2016 às 14:54)

Frente fria em aproximação da costa, na Galiza já entrou em terra.

Vai ser interessante verificar a rotação do vento de *SSW* para *NNW* após a passagem da frente.





Neste momento *14ºC* e vento SSW a *35km/h*, a rajada máxima subiu para os *63km/h* há pouco.


----------



## dopedagain (30 Mar 2016 às 15:13)

no litoral norte já se nota um arrefecimento da temperatura em relação ao meio dia ligeiro aumento também do vento.


----------



## jonas (30 Mar 2016 às 15:22)

dopedagain disse:


> no litoral norte já se nota um arrefecimento da temperatura em relação ao meio dia ligeiro aumento também do vento.


A frente já está muito próxima ...


----------



## vinc7e (30 Mar 2016 às 15:24)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Frente fria em aproximação da costa, na Galiza já entrou em terra.



Aqui, em Vigo, ainda não chove. A temperatura continua alta 17°C


----------



## vinc7e (30 Mar 2016 às 15:26)

Segundo a meteogalicia às 16h estavam 10°C nas islas cies e 17°C no porto de Vigo


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Mar 2016 às 15:35)

Temperaturas nas estações do Wunderground


----------



## dopedagain (30 Mar 2016 às 15:37)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Temperaturas nas estações do Wunderground



Já entrou em terra claramente no noroeste da galizia. dentro de nada devem descer a pique aqui. o vento cada vez é mais intenso aqui em Ponte de Lima.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Mar 2016 às 15:40)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Temperaturas nas estações do Wunderground


Começo a acreditar mais no ipma...


----------



## james (30 Mar 2016 às 15:43)

Agora sim, começa a ficar com ar de tempestade. 
Vento muito forte e o céu a ficar muito negro para SO. 

O tempo está muito abafado, não me Admirava nada que desabasse uma trovoada.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Mar 2016 às 15:45)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Temperaturas nas estações do Wunderground


Grande tombo que a temperatura vai dar quando a frente chegar a Portugal, em certos locais deve descer de certeza mais de 10ºC ...


----------



## Snifa (30 Mar 2016 às 15:48)

Vai de facto ser um choque térmico bastante forte, mas daí a nevar a partir dos 400 metros e mesmo durante a noite...veremos se o IPMA acerta na cota ( oxalá que sim ) 

Começa a ficar escuro para Oeste 

Rajadas de vento bastante fortes de S/SSW.

14.1 ºc.


----------



## vinc7e (30 Mar 2016 às 15:55)

Começa a chover em Vigo. Temperatura em queda.


----------



## Snifa (30 Mar 2016 às 15:56)

Bela linha escura a Oeste a anunciar a chegada  frente, quase parece uma "squall line".

Ela está mesmo aí à  porta. 

O vento assobia bem nas janelas.


----------



## jonas (30 Mar 2016 às 15:57)

É cada rajada!Mete medo!


----------



## jonas (30 Mar 2016 às 15:57)

vinc7e disse:


> Começa a chover em Vigo. Temperatura em queda.


Não tardará, estará em Portugal!


----------



## vinc7e (30 Mar 2016 às 15:58)

Snifa disse:


> Bela linha escura a Oeste a anunciar a chegada  frente, quase parece uma "squall line"


Era exactamente o que se via aqui há cerca de meia hora, agora já não se vê nada ... está nevoeiro.


----------



## Snifa (30 Mar 2016 às 16:03)

Parece aquelas nuvens de base baixa em rotação ( tipo rolo) e com uma extensão enorme, se calhar é mesmo uma squall line ou wall cloud.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Mar 2016 às 16:05)

Snifa disse:


> Parece aquelas nuvens de base baixa em rotação ( tipo rolo) e com uma extensão enorme, se calhar é mesmo uma squall line ou wall cloud.


Não te esqueças de tirar fotos!


----------



## dopedagain (30 Mar 2016 às 16:08)

Em alguns locais da costa galega, a temperatura já desceu mais de 7 graus. Dentro de 1hora já se devera sentir por aqui. parece me que a bomba vai cair em cheio no minho e em trás os montes em termos de intensidade de precipitação


----------



## cookie (30 Mar 2016 às 16:15)

Fotos tiradas há momentos de uma formação que não faço ideia do que seja...  Foram tiradas em sequência e apresentam um ondulado interessante no topo


----------



## dopedagain (30 Mar 2016 às 16:16)

cookie disse:


> Fotos tiradas há momentos de uma formação que não faço ideia do que seja...  Foram tiradas em sequência e apresentam um ondulado interessante no topo



Incrível!


----------



## guimeixen (30 Mar 2016 às 16:19)

cookie disse:


> Fotos tiradas há momentos de uma formação que não faço ideia do que seja...  Foram tiradas em sequência e apresentam um ondulado interessante no topo



É uma fantástica shelf cloud!


----------



## cookie (30 Mar 2016 às 16:19)

E fotos da formação à distância e anteriores a essas

























Vento moderado a forte - chega a levantar a areia das dunas e a empurrá-la para o estacionamento. Já chove. De momento 13 graus, PA 1013 e HR 93%.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Mar 2016 às 16:23)

cookie disse:


> Fotos tiradas há momentos de uma formação que não faço ideia do que seja...  Foram tiradas em sequência e apresentam um ondulado interessante no topo


Brutal!!


----------



## dj_teko (30 Mar 2016 às 16:23)




----------



## james (30 Mar 2016 às 16:30)

Já chove bem por aqui!


----------



## dopedagain (30 Mar 2016 às 16:36)

James tens estação? 


james disse:


> Já chove bem por aqui!


Segundo o wunderground houve um tombo de perto de 7º graus em viana. mais 20 kms chega aqui.


----------



## Snifa (30 Mar 2016 às 16:38)

Bons registo pessoal, era precisamente esse tipo de nuvem que avistei mas mais ao longe no mar, infelizmente não tive possibilidade de tirar fotos do local onde me encontro 

Já chove e com gotas grossas, céu muito escuro


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Mar 2016 às 16:43)

Chove bem   Temperatura já em queda, atuais *10,4ºC*


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (30 Mar 2016 às 16:44)

Um aparte, como se inserem fotos/vídeos imediatamente/diretamente da galeria do telemóvel para o fórum? É possível ou tenho mesmo de fazer upload para um dos sites?? Desculpem o off-topic.

Já chove perto do Marquês, Porto.


----------



## smpereira (30 Mar 2016 às 16:45)

Boas,

Algumas fotos,


----------



## Snifa (30 Mar 2016 às 16:45)

já com 10.7 ºc temperatura em queda abrupta


----------



## jonas (30 Mar 2016 às 16:46)

Snifa disse:


> já com 10.7 ºc temperatura em queda abrupta


Daqui a 15min, já cá está!


----------



## james (30 Mar 2016 às 16:47)

dopedagain disse:


> James tens estação? no wunderground
> 
> Segundo o wunderground houve um tombo de perto de 7º graus em viana. mais 20 kms chega aqui.





dopedagain disse:


> James tens estação?
> 
> Segundo o wunderground houve um tombo de perto de 7º graus em viana. mais 20 kms chega aqui.




Na minha estação também está em queda. Desceu 3 graus em poucos minutos.  Nota - se que o tempo está a arrefecer. 

Curioso que antes da chuva começar a cair,  a temperatura ainda subiu mais até aos 15 graus. Não sei se esta previsível acentuada variação térmica será boa para possível convecção.


----------



## Snifa (30 Mar 2016 às 16:48)

Que rapidez de descida, sigo com 10.1 ºc 

Chove.


----------



## james (30 Mar 2016 às 16:49)

Incrível a descida, realmente. 

Tatual: 8 graus


----------



## Snifa (30 Mar 2016 às 16:50)

9.8 ºc 

Que contraste com a temperatura ao meio da tarde.


----------



## smpereira (30 Mar 2016 às 16:52)

E começa a chover  mas que queda abrupta da temperatura, que gelo de repente, estava tão agradável
Vento forte


----------



## jonas (30 Mar 2016 às 16:53)

Nuvens negras de oeste a aproximarem-se ...


----------



## smpereira (30 Mar 2016 às 16:57)

A chuva caí e o frio instala-se, é impressionante a diferença que se sente.


----------



## dopedagain (30 Mar 2016 às 17:00)

james disse:


> Incrível a descida, realmente.
> 
> Tatual: 8 graus



A descida no gráfico do Wunderground em viana é notável, foi como se tivessem desligado a estação. Já chove também em Ponte de Lima. A maior massa de ar frio entrou pela galiza, espero que haja  precipitação de forma intensa a partir de agora para termos acumulações nos cumes de jeito.


----------



## jonas (30 Mar 2016 às 17:01)

Ainda não chove, mas a temperatura está a cair muito rápido!


----------



## cookie (30 Mar 2016 às 17:13)

De 13 passamos para 10 graus.


----------



## jonas (30 Mar 2016 às 17:19)

Já vai nos 9.5 graus, mas ainda não chove.


----------



## smpereira (30 Mar 2016 às 17:21)

Vai chovendo, temperatura de 9ºC  que queda e pressão nos 1005hpa


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Mar 2016 às 17:27)

Suspeito que o radar mais a no foi a baixo...


----------



## jonas (30 Mar 2016 às 17:27)

smpereira disse:


> Vai chovendo, temperatura de 9ºC  que queda e pressão nos 1005hpa


Que queda de temperatura !


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Mar 2016 às 17:30)

A frente perdeu claramente força ao chegar a terra.


Deixo aqui um time-lapse:


----------



## smpereira (30 Mar 2016 às 17:37)

jonas disse:


> Que queda de temperatura !



É verdade, sente-se mesmo e continua  8.5ºC


----------



## jonas (30 Mar 2016 às 17:41)

Já chuvisca 
9 graus


----------



## smpereira (30 Mar 2016 às 17:52)

Estações aqui da zona com temperaturas bastante baixas, entrou em força está frente fria, arrombou com as temperaturas um pouco por todo o lado 







Entretanto por aqui ja desceu aos 7.9ºC  2mm acumulados
Grijó leva 6.5ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Mar 2016 às 18:06)

Foto tirada há cerca de meia hora:






Neste momento céu muito nublado, não chove e começa a sentir-se a entrada do ar frio.


----------



## jonas (30 Mar 2016 às 18:08)

Esta a ficar nevoeiro
8.5graus de temperatura!
chove agora de forma moderada!


----------



## dopedagain (30 Mar 2016 às 18:19)

jonas disse:


> Esta a ficar nevoeiro
> 8.5graus de temperatura!
> chove agora de forma moderada!


Em Ponte de Lima a temperatura desceu 7graus em 3horas. vai entrar agora a precipitação mais intensa e a temperatura deverá cair ainda mais.


----------



## jonas (30 Mar 2016 às 18:19)

A descer 8 graus


----------



## huguh (30 Mar 2016 às 18:23)

bela faixa amarela a entrar pelo litoral!


----------



## cookie (30 Mar 2016 às 18:24)

Por aqui pingas grossas, vento moderado e 8 graus.


----------



## smpereira (30 Mar 2016 às 18:27)

Radar de volta e bela linha de chuva mais intensa que deverá entrar pelo litoral 

7.4ºC


----------



## james (30 Mar 2016 às 18:41)

Continua a chover bem, sem parar desde as 16.30. 

Entretanto, o vento já fez a rotação, as nuvens percorrem rapidamente o céu agora de NO. 

Tatual: 7 graus


----------



## jonas (30 Mar 2016 às 18:43)

Continua a chover
7graus e ainda em queda


----------



## Snifa (30 Mar 2016 às 18:48)

Por aqui estou agora com a mínima do dia com *7.4 ºc*

Chove com muita intensidade neste momento


----------



## jonas (30 Mar 2016 às 19:09)

6.5 graus


----------



## smpereira (30 Mar 2016 às 19:29)

Continua a chover, 7.0ºC 
Pressão em subida 1009hpa 
6mm acumulados


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Mar 2016 às 19:39)

Hoje antes da chegada da shelf cloud. Foi brutal


----------



## james (30 Mar 2016 às 20:16)

Por aqui, de repente, a chuva e o vento pararam, ficou tudo estranhamente calmo.

O céu está a ficar carregado, muito negro, já à algum tempo que não via o céu assim. Vamos ver o que vai dar...


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Mar 2016 às 20:17)

Registo agora a mínima do dia *6,8ºC* , temperatura aparente bastante mais baixa devido ao vento moderado de Noroeste.

Gráficos da minha estação, expressiva descida de temperatura na altura da rotação do vento :






Acumulados *8,6mm* 
TimeLapse desta tarde, as nuvens altas ainda proporcionaram um halo solar, depois veio a  ( Ver em HD )


----------



## Snifa (30 Mar 2016 às 20:51)

Forte ventania gelada de NW neste momento, sigo com *6.8 ºc* mas com o vento parece bem menos 

Vai chuviscando, o acumulado está nos *8.6 mm* 

O mês segue com *158,4 mm* acumulados


----------



## jonas (30 Mar 2016 às 20:57)

Acalmia 
6 graus


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Mar 2016 às 21:06)

Hmmm fracasso à  vista... o aviso amarelo para neve termina daqui por 3 horas.  Céu nublado 6c por Penafiel


----------



## cookie (30 Mar 2016 às 21:16)

Muito vento por aqui! Até parece que o prédio abana!! 7 graus e de momento não chove.


----------



## cookie (30 Mar 2016 às 21:19)

Mais fotos de hoje


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Mar 2016 às 21:42)

Ao fim de tarde as  nuvens apresentavam um movimento interessante, que até me levou a fazer mais um curto time lapse. 


Neste momento não chove e o vento vai marcando presença. Está um gelo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Mar 2016 às 21:47)

cookie disse:


> Mais fotos de hoje


Brutais!


Estou a ver que por aí foi bem mais interessante!


----------



## guimeixen (30 Mar 2016 às 22:18)

Por aqui chove fraco e estão 5.2ºC.


----------



## smpereira (30 Mar 2016 às 22:26)

Que ventania brutal!  Muito frioo!


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Mar 2016 às 22:34)

As nuvens correm a toda velocidade. 
Sigo com *5,9ºC* e vento gélido de NNW com rajadas de *63km/h *
Acumulados *10,2mm*


----------



## james (30 Mar 2016 às 23:02)

Continua a chover. 

Tatual: 5 graus


----------



## Paelagius (30 Mar 2016 às 23:05)




----------



## DMartins (30 Mar 2016 às 23:24)

Em Guimarães sigo com*  3.9 °

Vento moderado e chove.*


----------



## João Pedro (30 Mar 2016 às 23:52)

cookie disse:


> Fotos tiradas há momentos de uma formação que não faço ideia do que seja...  Foram tiradas em sequência e apresentam um ondulado interessante no topo





cookie disse:


> E fotos da formação à distância e anteriores a essas
> Vento moderado a forte - chega a levantar a areia das dunas e a empurrá-la para o estacionamento. Já chove. De momento 13 graus, PA 1013 e HR 93%.





cookie disse:


> Mais fotos de hoje


Brutais!  Que belos cookies antes de ir para a cama! 



Paelagius disse:


>


Porque é que estou sempre a trabalhar quando estas belezas passam pelo Porto?! 

Bom, por aqui nada que não tenha sido já relatado; um tombo brutal na temperatura a partir das 16h22, estavam 14,3ºC e às 18h00 já estavam apenas 8,3ºC.
Chuva, 4,3 mm até agora, acompanhada de um vento gelado! Rajada mais forte de 52 km/h pelas 21h30. 6,7ºC e sensação térmica de *2,3ºC* neste momento.


----------



## guimeixen (30 Mar 2016 às 23:53)

Aqui também continua a chuva e a temperatura tem vindo a descer agora mais lentamente e encontra-se nos 4.3°C.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Mar 2016 às 00:01)

4°c com chuva e vento uma bela despedida do inverno entretanto o ipma actualizou os alertas de neve até as 7h


----------



## DMartins (31 Mar 2016 às 00:08)

Guimarães :   3.3°
Vento moderado e vai chovendo.
A temperatura desce.


----------



## Paelagius (31 Mar 2016 às 00:09)

João Pedro disse:


> Brutais!
> Porque é que estou sempre a trabalhar quando estas belezas passam pelo Porto?!





cookie disse:


> Mais fotos de hoje



Se eu tivesse chegado uns minutos um quarto de hora mais cedo… mas está sempre alguém atento.


----------



## João Pedro (31 Mar 2016 às 00:13)

E a temperatura vai descendo lentamente; 6,5ºC e sensação térmica de 1,9ºC.  Maravilha!


----------



## Paelagius (31 Mar 2016 às 00:37)

João Pedro disse:


> E a temperatura vai descendo lentamente; 6,5ºC e sensação térmica de 1,9ºC.  Maravilha!



Maravilha é ter actuais 17ºC dentro de casa sem recurso a aquecimento. Nem dou conta da temperatura lá fora.

O vento acalmou há já algum tempo.

EDIT: Entretanto, o vento e a chuva regressaram e já começa a subir a temperatura de sensação térmica.


----------



## dopedagain (31 Mar 2016 às 10:06)

Bom dia a peneda geres aqui esta branquinha  logo posto fotos


----------



## cookie (31 Mar 2016 às 10:33)

Por VC o dia amanheceu solarengo com algumas nuvens à volta e com 7 graus.


----------



## dopedagain (31 Mar 2016 às 10:42)

Por enquanto que nao posso postar as fotos não tenho cabo comigo, ficam estas que vi no facebook de castro laboreiro e lamas de mouro. cota 900/950m. daqui de baixo pareceu me que os cumes do soajo e serra amarela ( na peneda geres) podem ter acumulações de jeito obviamente nada comparáveis ao nevão de final de Fevereiro por exemplo. Tenho mais esperanças no evento que se aproxima este fim de semana


----------



## dopedagain (31 Mar 2016 às 10:47)

Lá está, Serra do soajo agora de manha.


----------



## james (31 Mar 2016 às 11:28)

Bom dia, 

Por aqui, está um dia com períodos de céu muito nublado. 

Vento fraco a moderado. 

Tatual: 10 graus
Tmin  :  4 graus


----------



## cookie (31 Mar 2016 às 12:04)

Há pouco











Estão 10graus e um vento gelado.


----------



## guimeixen (31 Mar 2016 às 13:05)

Boa tarde,

Dia com várias nuvens mas com o sol a espreitar de vez em quando. Está fresco.

Foto tirada à pouco ao sol onde apanhei também a mancha solar 2526 visível perto de centro:



Sunspot 2526 by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (31 Mar 2016 às 19:21)

Boas,

Dia solarengo com exceção do início da tarde quando ainda caiu um aguaceiro moderado, muito breve, e gelado. Mínima de 6,4ºC e máxima de 13,1ºC. Neste momento estão 11,5ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## meteoamador (31 Mar 2016 às 21:37)

Boas

Por aqui o sol foi espreitando durante o dia, de tarde houve um aguaceiro intenso que durou apenas uns segundos.
Ontem a temperatura por esta hora ja tinha levado um valente tombo, hoje quase sem vento sigo com 8.9ºC
A mínima foi de 3.2ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Mar 2016 às 23:49)

Boa noite.

Ontem andei por terras de Montalegre (conforme as imagens e relato que fiz no tópico do interior norte e centro: *ver aqui* ). Pena foi que a neve só umas horas mais tarde lá chegou...
Por cá a noite anterior trouxe a chuva e o frio marcado, mais pela descida brusca e pelo vento que aumentaram a sensação térmica de frio - a temperatura aparente caiu para os negativos. Brrr!
A madrugada trouxe depois um ligeiro aumento da temperatura - prova disso foi a Tmín de hoje ser registada precisamente às 00.00h.
O dia de hoje foi então fresco, com o vento a soprar geralmente moderado e o céu a apresentar-se parcial a muito nublado. O sol foi brilhando por entre nuvens - que eram menos na faixa mais perto do mar.
O *acumulado de precipitação* de ontem foi de *9,4 mm*, e o de hoje foi de *1,0 mm*.


Termino o *mês de março* com um *acumulado* de *290,5 mm*. O* ano hidrológico* vai agora nos *1880,2 mm* ( *1387,8 mm desde 1 de janeiro*).

*Hoje
Tmín: 3,8ºC (00.00h)
Tmáx: 13,1ºC (16.15h)

Tatual: 6,2ºC
Hr: 77%*​


----------



## jonas (1 Abr 2016 às 08:18)

Bom dia,
2.8 de temperatura agora
A minima ficou-se nos 1.3
Umidade nos 77%


----------



## Veterano (1 Abr 2016 às 08:23)

Bom dia. Manhã com muito sol mas apenas 6,2º.


----------



## james (1 Abr 2016 às 08:27)

Bom dia,

Final de semana muito frio,apesar de estar, para já, pouco nublado. 

Tatual: 4 graus
Tmin   :  1 grau


----------



## jonas (1 Abr 2016 às 12:45)

Está calor
Tatual: 24.4 graus e 38% de humidade


----------



## rozzo (1 Abr 2016 às 12:54)

jonas disse:


> Está calor
> Tatual: 24.4 graus e 38% de humidade



24º ?
Mas que estação usas como referência? Isso é um valor completamente descabido...


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Abr 2016 às 13:02)

rozzo disse:


> 24º ?
> Mas que estação usas como referência? Isso é um valor completamente descabido...


Dia das mentiras...


----------



## jonas (1 Abr 2016 às 13:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Dia das mentiras...



Estava a brincar .
Estão 16.5 graus e 50% de humidade


----------



## cookie (1 Abr 2016 às 13:44)

Pois mas hoje já é abrilllll... Não há ainda tópico para o mês das águas mil?


----------



## jonas (1 Abr 2016 às 13:48)

cookie disse:


> Pois mas hoje já é abrilllll... Não há ainda tópico para o mês das águas mil?


Também já tinha reparado nisso... MAs o que importa é fazer o seguimento meteorológico.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Abr 2016 às 13:52)

cookie disse:


> Pois mas hoje já é abrilllll... Não há ainda tópico para o mês das águas mil?


?

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-norte-abril-2016.8697/


----------



## jonas (1 Abr 2016 às 14:26)

SpiderVV disse:


> ?
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-norte-abril-2016.8697/


Obrigado, não tinha visto


----------



## cookie (1 Abr 2016 às 14:35)

Também não o encontrei. Obrigada


----------

